# BOMB BUILD OFF !



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

_Starts Nov 1st and ends on New years eve at 11:59 ! _</span>




GOOD LUCK AND HAVE FUN ! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hno: debating whether to enter this or not....


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

IM IN :biggrin: 

Mini You pick what should I build!
39 Panel
48 
50 PU
51 Fleetline
53 BEL Air 

:dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2007, 12:38 AM~9070728
> *IM IN  :biggrin:
> 
> Mini You pick what should I build!
> ...


cant decide for yourself? :ugh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2007, 10:28 PM~9070697
> *Starts  Nov 1st and    ends  on  New years  eve  at  11:59  !  </span>
> GOOD  LUCK  AND  HAVE  FUN !  :biggrin:
> *


MINI, HOW ABOUT UP TO 1954? I CAN'T SEE A '55 - '57 BEING A BOMB. MI DOS CENTAVOS.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Hmmm, think I can. Might be hard as those months are busy months for me....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 24 2007, 12:38 AM~9070733
> *MINI, HOW ABOUT UP TO 1954? I CAN'T SEE A '55 - '57 BEING A BOMB. MI DOS CENTAVOS.
> *


very true


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

IM IN!!! got a wicked ass plan on the drawing boards!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 23 2007, 11:38 PM~9070732
> *cant decide for yourself? :ugh:  :0  :biggrin:
> *



 :banghead: NOPE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2007, 12:40 AM~9070739
> *  :banghead: NOPE
> *


i know the feeling.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 23 2007, 08:40 PM~9070738
> *IM IN!!! got a wicked ass plan on the drawing boards!
> 
> 
> ...


wasn't that your all-out entry? lets see a date on that card.....

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 23 2007, 11:51 PM~9070778
> *wasn't that your all-out entry? lets see a date on that card.....
> 
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


its the same pic, but ive got a couple of the kits.
my all out entry has opening doors and working lights. this one will not have any of that, solid body.

I just threw that pic out to enter, when I get my cam back ill take some fresh pics with a date and unstarted kit.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I'M IN........I'LL POST PICS TOMMOROW OF MY ENTRY!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i was gonna enter new merc kit i bought ...but decided to just build one not in a build off.....good luck everyone


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Oct 23 2007, 11:51 PM~9070778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was really buggin me that someone thinks I was tryin to pull a fast one, so I went to my parents house and picked up my cam. ass you can see ROLLINOLDSKOOL my allout entry... unfinished, and my freshly opened bomb build off entry.

















now..... IM IN


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

^^ Photoshop 



Just kidding :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2007, 01:38 AM~9070728
> *IM IN  :biggrin:
> 
> Mini You pick what should I build!
> ...



I would say the 48 ! Haven't seen many twisted out old fords !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

he got a aerosedan form me homie....


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 24 2007, 12:53 AM~9071005
> *he got a aerosedan form me homie....
> *



:yes: :yes: 

But wich 48 ford were you talking about? and Are you gonna enter?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 24 2007, 01:38 AM~9070733
> *MINI, HOW ABOUT UP TO 1954? I CAN'T SEE A '55 - '57 BEING A BOMB. MI DOS CENTAVOS.
> *



I was going off my show rooster for 1:1 car shows ! The Reflections show , The Mid american Crusiers , the world of worlds , and in the mid 90's when lowrider cam to town the classifed that bomb class was from 35 to 57 ! Thats what went by ! I even won an award for a car i did It was a 57 Belair!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 24 2007, 02:53 AM~9071005
> *he got a aerosedan form me homie....
> *



HOW GOT A AEROSEDAN FROM YOU ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2007, 02:54 AM~9071012
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> But wich 48 ford were you talking about? and Are you gonna enter?
> *



LOL ! When i seen ford 48 first thing i thought of was the revell/monogram 48 drop top kit they have out ! Sorry ! LOL ! 
:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2007, 02:54 AM~9071012
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> But wich 48 ford were you talking about? and Are you gonna enter?
> *



Yup I am in on this one ! I been saving the only ture bomb kit i have for this ! I get picks up tommrow !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

if i can get a set of wheels i want i'll enter this....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

what wheels


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I would say just enter and build ! When you get a set add them to it !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2007, 10:15 PM~9071070
> *I  would  say    just    enter  and  build  !  When  you  get  a  set  add them to it !
> *


send me a set.... i kno u got.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NOPE ! I dont have any ! The last set i had went to BETO in a trade ! Needless to say ! But i cant afford the Mondo's at this time ! To many other things going on !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

This is coming my way this week.
http://www.galaxielimited.com/48sedel.html

Can I


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'd love to see what u do with it.... make sure u get some pegasus wheels lil homie.....


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Hell no!
Il just keep the moon things r whatever they r called

BIGASS homie


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

:biggrin: im in i got a few so ill have to check em


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES MY ENTRY..........*


















:0  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

FORGOT TO ADD THAT ALL BUILDERS ENTERY SHOULD BE POSTED UP BEFORE NOV.10TH ! </span> 



AGAIN THIS IS JUST A FOR FUN BUILD BUT WITH A CUT OFF DATE IT MAKES IT MORE FUN TO SEE IF YOU CAN GET A BUILD DONE INA TIME LIMIT ! 

<span style=\'color:green\'>LAST BUILD OF 07 ! DONT FORGET TO PLACE YOUR IDEAS FOR 08 IN THE THE 08 BUILD OFF TOPIC !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

can we enter multiple builds?

I have 2 rides I need to do before X-mas since they will be gifts.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Oct 25 2007, 12:14 PM~9081050
> *can we enter multiple builds?
> 
> I have 2 rides I need to do before X-mas since they will be gifts.
> *


By all means enter as many as you can handle ! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i want that crusin usa box.....


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Jum jum...
I'll prolly be getting my 48 earosedan delivery by galaxie limited 2morro


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i have a 40 ford convertable, with some supremes :biggrin:

can someone post some good BOMB pics so i can get soem inspiration :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Heres My build off entry !


I dont have a box for it ! it was part of a 3 car combo kit from revell ! 

Its the black 54 stright axle drag car ! 



































As you all can see this is unbuilt unstarted kit ! I just dont have a box !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

348?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 26 2007, 01:44 PM~9090380
> *Heres    My    build  off    entry !
> I  dont  have  a  box  for  it  !  it  was  part  of  a  3  car  combo  kit  from  revell !
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)

I have a few bombs already built :biggrin:


----------



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)

I have more kits, They are as listed

'39 Chevy sedan delivery
'41 Chevy pickup
'48 Chevy sedan delivery
'49 Mercury
'51 Chevy bel air (rebuild)
'51 Chevy Fleetline
'53 Chevy 210
'53 Chevy bel air

Kits already completed

'37 Chevy
'54 Chevy sedan delivery
'57 Chevy bel air


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

HERE IS MY BOMB ENTRY.. 1948 CHEVY FLEETLINE. I HAVEN'T BUILT A BOMB IN A WHYLE. LET'S GET IT ON.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

here are my two entries. the 55 isn´t really a bomb but I want to do this kit . 


The merc is for my sister in law. It will be pink with a white /pink pipping interior. pink belly with chrome suspencion. nothing fancy. she wants to have one of my rides on her desk.

the 55 I will open all up. detail like my 60 impala with full 4 pump set up in trunk. color will be 2 tone platinum peral with either black or dark blue. Cross laced Herb PE wheels for that old school touch. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i got one of them rides.... its a cool kit.... some people think its just a strait axle gasser but it does come with the stock front end also..... just like the sedan delivery.... gonna keep th 409 or throw in a strait six or smallblock?




> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 26 2007, 10:44 AM~9090380
> *Heres    My    build  off    entry !
> I  dont  have  a  box  for  it  !  it  was  part  of  a  3  car  combo  kit  from  revell !
> 
> ...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm in...I got a 41 Chevy Truck...will that qualify? If so I'll post pics when I get home from work.


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

im in :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ill have my entry in tonight!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

wow iv been goe for sometime , but now im back . and that 53 bel air is SAWEET.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 26 2007, 08:01 PM~9092382
> *ill have my entry in tonight!!! :cheesy:
> *





























goign to open it all up, itll be my main entry at the stockton show on the 2nd of december :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 26 2007, 09:20 PM~9092804
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GONNA LOOK GOOD!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i aint entering,but i will be glad to be a judge if needed..

i do have that 55 chevy truck for sale though if someone would wanna build it for this buildoff,get at me if interested


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

maybe this????


















1952 fleetline


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 26 2007, 02:56 PM~9090784
> *HERE IS MY BOMB ENTRY..  1948 CHEVY FLEETLINE.  I HAVEN'T BUILT A BOMB IN A WHYLE.  LET'S GET IT ON.
> 
> 
> ...


nice nice...
Look what im entering whit :biggrin: :biggrin: 









Now we got both the galaxie limited models of the 48 huh 

Chris


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Oct 27 2007, 07:54 AM~9094647
> *nice nice...
> Look what im entering whit  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



i WISH i could find that kit, the wagon one 

and not one going for like $50 either LOL


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh whell, not my money anyways


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

some examples for those who have no clue


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Any idea if a 41 plymouth could aslo be used ?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

not a 41.....but a plymouth more like 46 maybe?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

here is a 41 plymouth...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

great idea!!!!.I LOVE BOMBS


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice to see the plymouth also can be build as mombs 
Since il be getting the matchbox kit wensday


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Okay, assuming i will have time to do this.....


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

yay another galaxie kit!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 27 2007, 08:20 AM~9094743
> *i WISH i could find that kit, the wagon one
> 
> and not one going for like $50 either LOL
> *


Just order it straight from Galaxy!  

http://www.galaxielimited.com/wheretobuy.html

$29.95 + $6.00 shipping.


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Anyways, are we gonna show the progress in this topic or what?..


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I HAVE THESE 4 BRAND NEW KITS FROM GALAXY 2 AEROSEDANS AND 2 SEDAN DELIVERY BRAND NEW STILL IN PLASTIC FOR SALE $25 O.B.O PLUS SHIPPING EA. ONE LET ME KNOW THESE ARE GOING FOR 29.95 AT THE HOBBY SHOPS IF YOU CAN FIND THEM IF NOT STRAIGHT FROM GALAXY PLUS SHIPPING LET ME KNOW


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CAN ANYBODY GET A '52 CHEVY WAGON MODEL KIT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 27 2007, 02:10 PM~9096970
> *CAN ANYBODY GET A '52 CHEVY WAGON MODEL KIT
> *


none made currently as far as i kno....

u would need a 52 conversion kit, 51 chevy kit (bel air or fleetline) for parts, and a 51 chevy sedan delivery resin body....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 27 2007, 05:14 PM~9096989
> *none made currently as far as i kno....
> 
> u would need a 52 conversion kit, 51 chevy kit (bel air or fleetline) for parts, and a 51 chevy sedan delivery resin body....
> *


i seen one once on e-bay


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i want in on this build off


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 27 2007, 06:52 PM~9097412
> *i want in on this build off
> *



then wheres ur pic of yo ride?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 27 2007, 06:52 PM~9097412
> *i want in on this build off
> *


if you aint got the kit for it hit me up,i have that 55 chevy as well homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

MY ENTRY,,HOPEFULLY I CAN FINISH THIS ONE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 27 2007, 07:17 PM~9098238
> *MY ENTRY,,HOPEFULLY I CAN CAST THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

LOL THEY SELL THE KIT AT STAR MODELS


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 27 2007, 07:20 PM~9098257
> *LOL THEY SELL THE KIT AT STAR MODELS
> *



i kno..... :biggrin: :biggrin: u got interior and all for it?


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

when is the due date to enter??


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 27 2007, 11:27 PM~9098283
> *i kno.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  u got interior and all for it?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

im having a hard time picking 








OR


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

is it kool if we start, i just wont post pics untill the first thoe LOL

cuz i alreay have the block painted, and the trunk cut out, and halfway done with the scratchbuilt booty kit....


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Im the first then i gues..


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Count me in.....I got a trokita i'be been wanting to do 
for a while now....

Can we start now or do we wait till the 1st??


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Oct 28 2007, 05:15 AM~9099240
> *Im the  first then i gues..
> 
> 
> ...



i guess i better be startin LOL...

i have to get batteries for my camera LOL


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 26 2007, 04:43 PM~9091737
> *I'm in...I got a 41 Chevy Truck...will that qualify?  If so I'll post pics when I get home from work.
> *













I guess I'm in...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Heres my 37 chevy tha i got from lowridermodels awhile back










Let have fun Homies :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

im in


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

im in 








i made up my mind


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's My Entry!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 27 2007, 10:17 PM~9098238
> *MY ENTRY,,HOPEFULLY I CAN FINISH THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...



YOU NEED TO CAST THE BOTTEM ONE FIRST!!!!!!!!!!! :0

SO I CAN USE MY 37 FRONT CLIP ON IT!!! :biggrin:


MONEY IN HAND HOMES!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn+Oct 27 2007, 07:17 PM~9098238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


















http://www.resinrealm.net/Star/STARModels.html R&R resin......


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 28 2007, 10:58 PM~9104048
> *
> 
> 
> ...



but thats the 1/25 scale and the one twinn has is 1/24 i want the 1/24 cause it would be easyer to do all the body mods that my dads car has cause the 1/25 is small compared to the 1/24


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

are we to build our kit how ever we want cuse im not sure ,the wheels that im going to put on my build would make it look like a hot rod ?????????


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 28 2007, 05:03 PM~9101712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ronin, does this kit contain the suspention to build it stock?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

im in my first build off on lil :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 29 2007, 07:28 PM~9110333
> *ronin, does this kit contain the suspention to build it stock?
> *


yeah it does


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 29 2007, 08:57 PM~9110970
> *yeah it does
> *


saweeet! just picked up one off evil-bay. along with a street burner minte carlo, and a henry j gasser


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 29 2007, 07:23 PM~9110762
> *im in my first build off on lil  :biggrin:
> 
> *



Same here bro... hno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I'M IN HOPEFULLY I'LL FINISH THIS ONE..LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

CANT WAIT TO GET STARTED :nono:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

wats the cut off date for this I am assuming tommorrow


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2007, 01:28 AM~9070697
> *Starts  Nov 1st and    ends  on  New years  eve  at  11:59  !  </span>
> GOOD  LUCK  AND  HAVE  FUN !  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks Mini I am in with this


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

these are pics of how far i am with my build 
























comments ?????????


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

STARTS ON NOV 1 st


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 30 2007, 09:25 PM~9119229
> *STARTS ON NOV 1 st
> *




I see a bunch of people have started even though contest clearly states to start on Nov 1st. and finish by dec 31st.


:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :dunno: :dunno: :machinegun:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

HOW WILL THIS BE JUDGED? A POLL?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

we could get some of the well known / bad ass builders to do the judging ?


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 30 2007, 10:21 PM~9119200
> *these are pics of how far i am with my build
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good dade


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Oct 30 2007, 06:32 PM~9119293
> *I see a bunch of people have started even though contest clearly states to start on Nov 1st. and finish by dec 31st.
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :machinegun:
> *



yea, i noticed.... whats with that??? i'm gonna announce what i'm gonna build on the nov. 1st.... i'm undecided still....


----------



## Tawanna (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 30 2007, 08:21 PM~9119200
> *these are pics of how far i am with my build
> 
> 
> ...


That MoFo is clean dade


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

looks real good Dade!! but i think you jumped the gun bro!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Oct 31 2007, 08:07 AM~9121061
> *looks real good Dade!! but i think you jumped the gun bro!!!
> *


sorry homie i saw someone else started there build ,and i couldnt help myself i had this kit for qite some time now and wanted to build it in a build off ,sorry  but thanks for your comment


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 30 2007, 09:39 PM~9119373
> *we could get some of the well known / bad ass builders to do the judging ?
> *


I'm not well known, or bad ass, but I'll volunteer to do some judging in this, since I'm not entering. :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 31 2007, 10:45 AM~9122330
> *sorry homie i saw someone else started there build ,and i couldnt help myself i had this kit for qite some time now and wanted to build it in a build off ,sorry   but thanks for your comment
> *


I felt the same way when i seen people had started already,
Thats why i told the wife to hide the kit untill NOV 1st........... :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok here's mine!! this is all i have that is cocidered a bomb!!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 31 2007, 12:21 AM~9119200
> *these are pics of how far i am with my build
> 
> 
> ...


looks good already


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 30 2007, 06:21 PM~9119200
> *these are pics of how far i am with my build
> 
> 
> ...


are those big-n-little chevy rally wheels? where u get them from??


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 31 2007, 07:32 PM~9126707
> *are those big-n-little chevy rally wheels? where u get them from??
> *


They look like the ones that come on the DUB City 1:32 scale '69 Camaro.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 1 2007, 08:44 AM~9129182
> *They look like the ones that come on the DUB City 1:32 scale '69 Camaro.
> *


 :thumbsup: you got it


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

WE CAN START ON OUR BUILDS TODAY?


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 1 2007, 05:48 PM~9133691
> *WE CAN START ON OUR BUILDS TODAY?
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fuck it i'm in..... hopefully i get some decent painting weather.....


































hno: hno:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

spent most of the time cleaning the body off its really delicate so if it breaks im definetly out but i have a back up in case that happens im keeping this fucker very traditional like back in the days 









look ma no wires or white walls :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

where u get them caps at bro? is that new release like the old brittle revell plastic from the 80s?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 1 2007, 08:13 PM~9135047
> *where u get them caps at bro? is that new release like the old brittle revell plastic from the 80s?
> *


Okey han gave me a set, yeah its really soft so ima have to bust out the aclad primer


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 1 2007, 05:17 PM~9135089
> *Okey han gave me a set, yeah its really soft so ima have to bust out the aclad primer
> *


who??


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 1 2007, 08:19 PM~9135113
> *who??
> *


okey spaulding owner of johan


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 1 2007, 05:21 PM~9135135
> *okey spaulding owner of johan
> *


tell him to re-release everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

cool...... top up or top down.....


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

IT'S BEEN AWHILE, WHEN IS THE LATEST TO START?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 1 2007, 08:36 PM~9135305
> *cool...... top up or top down.....
> 
> 
> ...


either way looks good. 
whichever you are not going to use , lmk and ill trade ya. im workin on a 51 vert, that was a hardtop.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i compared the parts to the 51 belair kit and these are the only different parts.... and the back glass.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Waiting on some mud to dry on a customers car i put a little work in on my bomb ! 



This is the only pick you guys get for awhile !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 fender guides!!!!!



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 1 2007, 09:38 PM~9136953
> *Waiting  on  some  mud  to  dry  on  a  customers  car    i  put  a  little  work in  on  my  bomb !
> This  is  the  only  pick  you  guys  get  for  awhile !
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar+Nov 1 2007, 08:16 PM~9136596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 1 2007, 11:38 PM~9136953
> *Waiting  on  some  mud  to  dry  on  a  customers  car    i  put  a  little  work in  on  my  bomb !
> This  is  the  only  pick  you  guys  get  for  awhile !
> 
> ...



I LIKE THE BLINDS, NICE TOUCH


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*I KNOW I'VE ENTERED IN BUILD OFF BEFORE, BUT I'M GONNA TRY AND FINISH ONE FOR THIS BUILD OFF. DON'T HAVE IT YET BUT THIS IS WHAT IT WILL BE.

HERES MY ENTRY*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

not much into bombs guys and i am getting lost ! do you think this is going alright ! 











































































Just taking ideas off other 1:1 and also adding a little of my own ideas ! 


So what your call ! Look cool or what ! Like i said Not into bombs so i am lost !


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

looks good but the swamp cooler looks offscale to me


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 2 2007, 06:01 PM~9141459
> *looks good but the swamp cooler looks offscale to me
> *


 THanks I thought the samething ! Its just a quick mock up! I got some tubing ready ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i think thats off the hook mini!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice touch with the side window visors but i'm not really feeling that side trim you added.... maybe if it didn't go past the front on the fender bulge?????


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Dave, for not know what a bomb is, you are doing just fine! It would be even better with some Tru-spokes, but they are hard to find. maybe 65 riviera kit has some? I like the blinds , which is something that you don't see all the time in models. You are doing it just right


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

popped the trunk open last night.....


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Whats up locos, I wanted to enter the bomb contest, but i'm very busy 
at work in november & december, those are our busiest time of year 
here at UPS. 
So i'll just post some pics of a bomb i made awhile back just for the 
hell of it, I made it to look like Classic Memories C.C. 
"GOLD RUSH" 1950 chevy pickup.Let me know what you guy's 
think of it..


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 2 2007, 04:00 PM~9141446
> *not    much  into  bombs  guys  and  i  am  getting  lost  !  do  you  think  this  is  going  alright  !
> 
> 
> ...



David, the sun visor is not the correct one for this bomb. The 53/54 chevy has a rounder shaped visor not the v shape one you got. The one on there now if more of a 40 somehing bomb fulton visor. Also like mentioned before the swamp cooler is a tad too big. 

besides that everything else is bas ass. the side mouldings and fender guide are cool ass additions.


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Here are some more pics.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Nov 2 2007, 09:28 PM~9143071
> *Whats up locos, I wanted to enter the bomb contest, but i'm very busy
> at work in november & december, those are our busiest time of year
> here at UPS.
> ...



Totally love this truck ! All the extra details are just out standing ! 

Heres my truck i did many years ago !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN IT MINI IS THAT A RESIN 59' BOOTY KIT TIRE HOLDER????


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

THANKS MINI, THAT'S ONE BADAZZ PICKUP. I GOT THE REAR FENDERS WITH THE SPARE TIRE FOR THE PASSENGER SIDE FROM BIG MIKE TELLEZ.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 2 2007, 09:39 PM~9143134
> *DAMN IT MINI IS THAT A RESIN 59' BOOTY KIT TIRE HOLDER????
> *


NOPE ! Its a Monogram/revell 59 bumper kit Cut down to fit this ride ! 



And for the other comments about my build THANKS ! I ma re woking the swamp cooler tonight and i was talkin to rollinolskool already about the visior issue ! 


I added the fender chrome to give it that SOME THING DIFFERNT look ! 


I got a ton more to do still !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Nov 2 2007, 07:45 PM~9143168
> *THANKS MINI, THAT'S ONE BADAZZ PICKUP. I GOT THE REAR FENDERS WITH THE SPARE TIRE FOR THE PASSENGER SIDE FROM BIG MIKE TELLEZ.
> *



speaking of. is mike tellez still building??? he used to post on this forum as veterano something a while back. I woul love to see more of his work.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Nov 2 2007, 09:45 PM~9143168
> *THANKS MINI, THAT'S ONE BADAZZ PICKUP. I GOT THE REAR FENDERS WITH THE SPARE TIRE FOR THE PASSENGER SIDE FROM BIG MIKE TELLEZ.
> *



YEA ! I heard MIKE is the man with the rare shit ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Nov 2 2007, 07:47 PM~9143182
> *speaking of. is mike tellez still building??? he used to post on this forum as veterano something a while back. I woul love to see more of his work.
> *


 :dunno: LAST TIME I TALKED TO HIM WAS ABOUT 10 MONTHS AGO OR LONGER, 
I DO'NT REMEMBER YOU MEMBER.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Guess I'll join in. Got a 50 chevy truck. Cam went dead, so once I get new batteries, I'll post a pic. Going to paint the undercarriage to see if I like the color. Gonz


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Mini that looks clean so far :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'll enter this too.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

first mockup for this one.....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 2 2007, 05:00 PM~9141446
> *not    much  into  bombs  guys  and  i  am  getting  lost  !  do  you  think  this  is  going  alright  !
> 
> 
> ...


Looks bad ass mini. 
Im also doing a Swamp cooler on my trokita
hopefully it will turn out...
Looks like everyone has a really good idea on what they're
going for, they all look nice as heck...


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

i'm in with a 53 chevy belair somewhat like rollins pic up soon


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

im thinkin of doing a '51 chop top that my brother started. thinkin of flaking the shit out of it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 2 2007, 11:36 PM~9144153
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.that looks bad azz already. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Nov 2 2007, 08:28 PM~9143071
> *Whats up locos, I wanted to enter the bomb contest, but i'm very busy
> at work in november & december, those are our busiest time of year
> here at UPS.
> ...


i just saw that truck not to long agao.i stop to chit chat with conrad.


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

ok guys i promised pics well here they are the body is even painted allready this is just going to be a trow together to get me out of the builders block that i am having with my other projects thanks


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Nov 3 2007, 02:48 PM~9146780
> *ok guys i promised pics well here they are the body is even painted allready this is just going to be a trow together to get me out of the builders block that i am having with my other projects thanks
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 3 2007, 02:54 PM~9146799
> *:dunno:
> *



wat r u :dunno: about????


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

reed x's


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Nov 2 2007, 10:53 PM~9143219
> *:dunno:  LAST TIME I TALKED TO HIM WAS ABOUT 10 MONTHS AGO OR LONGER,
> I DO'NT REMEMBER YOU MEMBER.
> *


u never returned my pm on them tyres.want to know how mutch for some. :biggrin:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

my progress on the 40,iv got the trunk henged and the hoods henged 
im going to try to get the doors henged b4 the sun comes up


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

Dorothy Brown


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 3 2007, 08:01 PM~9149468
> *Dorothy Brown
> 
> 
> ...



lookin great man!!!!!


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

here is mine guys i told you it was going to be a throw together to get me off this builders block i had i hope you guys like what i did in the time i did it


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

i don't think it is too bad for under 10 hours of building it from start to finish i may put more detail into it later but this is all for this buildoff


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Nov 4 2007, 01:38 AM~9149658
> *i don't think it is too bad for under 10 hours of building it from start to finish i may put more detail into it later but this is all for this buildoff
> *



probably better than i could do in 10 hours lol.....shit i would have parts glue to be friggen forehead!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

motor for the 53 done.....


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

nice job rollin


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice motor!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

front up ass down?????










this bitch got some booty..... (robbed a diecast)


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

with a connie kit? i would drag them titanium blocks hehe!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

got the doors hinged up,they open sueside in the quarter ,ok im done with the henges ,now off to body work ,primer and sanding the joy i still have some perfecting to do b4 so 








































and i gotem done b4 the sun comes up


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 4 2007, 05:55 AM~9150174
> *got the doors hinged up,they open sueside in the quarter ,ok im done with the henges ,now off to body work ,primer and sanding the joy i still have some perfecting to do b4 so
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 dade it's comin out great man keep it up


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 4 2007, 01:13 AM~9149940
> *front up ass down?????
> 
> 
> ...


Slam it homie  

man ya'll are flyin through this thought this one was till new years eve


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 3 2007, 11:01 PM~9149468
> *Dorothy Brown
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a badass color Ronin


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin Good Dade....please do all the jambs....too many people get so excited about opening up a kit and doing hinges that once they are at that point they go straight to paint.....please do the jambs, you will appreciate your build that much more....

It's looking good so far though......

I think I'm gonna enter this one, I'll post up soon.....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 4 2007, 02:13 AM~9149940
> *front up ass down?????
> 
> 
> ...


front up ass down looks great.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Everybody is lookin' good so far!

I wish I could get in on this!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

not much done yet


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Has there been any guidelines set yet? This is LRM's very basic defination of a bomb-they break it down from original to radical. When I think of a bomb in this day and age, I see a stock vehicle with minimum mods and lots and lots of accessories-original. While they're still cool, I think the days of the radical bomb are in the past, but that's just me.

I think it's a little late to set any more definitions since people are already tearing into their builds. I can see when the poll comes the discussion will be the OG ride vs the flipped out radical. Then it becomes more of the quality of the build.

BOMBS/CLASSICS - Any American vehicle, cars 1954 or older and trucks 1959 or older.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 4 2007, 10:33 AM~9151040
> *Has there been any guidelines set yet?  This is LRM's very basic defination of a bomb-they break it down from original to radical.  When I think of a bomb in this day and age, I see a stock vehicle with minimum mods and lots and lots of accessories-original.  While they're still cool, I think the days of the radical bomb are in the past, but that's just me.
> 
> I think it's a little late to set any more definitions since people are already tearing into their builds.  I can see when the poll comes the discussion will be the OG ride vs the flipped out radical.  Then it becomes more of the quality of the build.
> ...


im just rolling with it mini defined it 35 to 57 for a wider variety of cars


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 4 2007, 10:33 AM~9151040
> *Has there been any guidelines set yet?  This is LRM's very basic defination of a bomb-they break it down from original to radical.  When I think of a bomb in this day and age, I see a stock vehicle with minimum mods and lots and lots of accessories-original.  While they're still cool, I think the days of the radical bomb are in the past, but that's just me.
> 
> I think it's a little late to set any more definitions since people are already tearing into their builds.  I can see when the poll comes the discussion will be the OG ride vs the flipped out radical.  Then it becomes more of the quality of the build.
> ...


That's pretty much the way I see it too.

But, like you said, it will probably come down to the quality of the build, which is fine, as long as we don't have a big break-down like we did in the traditional poll. :uh:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 4 2007, 11:33 AM~9151040
> *Has there been any guidelines set yet?  This is LRM's very basic defination of a bomb-they break it down from original to radical.  When I think of a bomb in this day and age, I see a stock vehicle with minimum mods and lots and lots of accessories-original.  While they're still cool, I think the days of the radical bomb are in the past, but that's just me.
> 
> I think it's a little late to set any more definitions since people are already tearing into their builds.  I can see when the poll comes the discussion will be the OG ride vs the flipped out radical.  Then it becomes more of the quality of the build.
> ...


Same way im going for an OG bomb look. Im not much into radical bombs or
low-lows.

Also here is an update on my project, finished the engine last night...My first time
putting spark plug wires on an engine.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

well count me in on this might as well enter some type of build off before the end of the year so here is mine


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 4 2007, 03:17 PM~9152116
> *well count me in on this might as well enter some type of build off before the end of the year so here is mine
> 
> 
> ...


  .....i only did the all out ,,, then the one against lowandbeyond..

fun and makes you want/have to finish


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Fcatory stock ! </span>

Just as it sounds ! Make it look like Granda pappy just picked it up from FELIX Chevy ! 





How does this sound to you guys ! Have 3 votes 1 for each class ! 


And with all the insite on this build off and the last 1 ! In 08 we will have a set guide line for each build ! If you want to take part but don't follow the guide lines you will not be entered in the finial vote but anyone and everyone will be allowed to enter anybuild off they chose !


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

How bout a Bomb truck class? I seen a few guys posting trucks. I'm building one. Need to go get batteries for the cam. Weather down here sucks at the moment :thumbsdown:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 4 2007, 11:50 AM~9152291
> * Fcatory  stock  ! </span>
> 
> Just  as  it  sounds  !  Make  it  look  like  Granda  pappy  just  picked  it  up  from  FELIX  Chevy  !
> ...



:werd:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 4 2007, 01:13 AM~9149940
> *front up ass down?????
> 
> 
> ...


Sit that ass on the ground.........


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 3 2007, 11:01 PM~9149468
> *Dorothy Brown
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a very nice brown. I wanted to go brown on my truck, but decided to go a deep plum color


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Nov 4 2007, 11:56 AM~9152318
> *How bout a Bomb truck class? I seen a few guys posting trucks. I'm building one. Need to go get batteries for the cam. Weather down here sucks at the moment :thumbsdown:
> *


 :werd: my regal was sittin in 6 inches of water this moring around high tide.... stream near my place overflowed.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Nov 4 2007, 03:56 PM~9152318
> *How bout a Bomb truck class? I seen a few guys posting trucks. I'm building one. Need to go get batteries for the cam. Weather down here sucks at the moment :thumbsdown:
> *


I beleve the classes are fair enough at this point that any truck built will fit in 1 of the 3 classes !

I just got a 50 chevy truck my self ! I think it might be willing to throw down on this also ! Just not sure yet !


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

So were would my car fall into. 

CLASSIC BOMB CRUSIER ! :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

trunk popped!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 4 2007, 01:14 PM~9152708
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


silver body red fenders and top????? would look killer..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NO RED ON THIS ONE......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

really? u got red wheels in your mockup???? just shootin u an idea anyway  nice shave job


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Heres my Trokita. Just got done cutting the doors. Decided to smooth the frame (bed section), shave the door handles. Not sure if I'm going suicide, or regular open doors. Trying to get alot done today, cause next week my Family is flying in, so wont be working on the truck much....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 4 2007, 05:20 PM~9152738
> *really? u got red wheels in your mockup???? just shootin u an idea anyway   nice shave job
> *


YEA JUST A MOCKUP  ALL I CAN SAY IS CANDY :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Nov 4 2007, 04:54 PM~9152605
> *So were would my car fall into.
> 
> CLASSIC  BOMB  CRUSIER ! :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


If i understand correctly, this is how it will go.
Once we finish, we will get 3 votes for each of
the cathegories fallowing the guidelines.


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

The way i took it was we were getting split up into classes 

stock build 
custom cruiser 
radical


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

took leafs out yesterday to let the rear sit as low as it can.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD FOOLIO....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

hmmm, I guess I didnt do my research right, can a radical bomb be chopped? or does that make it a streetrod?


anyone have a 51 belair body kickin around?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

c-notched rear for the maximum slamm without choppin the floor up...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 4 2007, 07:12 PM~9153404
> *hmmm, I guess I didnt do my research right, can a radical bomb be chopped? or does that make it a streetrod?
> anyone have a 51 belair body kickin around?
> *



It can be chopped ! Channel what ever you wish ! But it must be LOWRIDER BASED !


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

damn, i need to get me one of these kits.










In my opinion, this kit would look good bagged and dropped.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 4 2007, 06:31 PM~9153509
> *It  can  be    chopped  !    Channel    what  ever    you  wish !    But  it  must  be  LOWRIDER  BASED  !
> *



excellent!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MY OWN BELEAVES !

Classic Bomb !











































Radical Bomb !


















Factory Bomb !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*JUST A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY BUILD...SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY DARK PICS WILL GET BETTER PICS TOMMOROW! FEEL FREE TO COMMENT!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i have to add another color to the top,thats primer and the bottom half painted black


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

HERE IS WHAT I HAVE BEEN DOING TODAY. GOT ALL THE SUSPENTION , ENGINE AND ALL THE PREP WORK DONE ON THE BODY.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 4 2007, 08:37 PM~9153992
> *HEY FELLAS !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

its all over now that biggs is hear..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 4 2007, 07:37 PM~9153992
> *HERE IS WHAT I HAVE BEEN DOING TODAY.  GOT ALL THE SUSPENTION , ENGINE AND ALL THE PREP WORK DONE ON THE BODY.
> 
> 
> ...










YOU ARE THE MAN BIGGS!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

is that the jimmy flintstone resin body??? i've had my eye on one of those....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S...  
I WILL HAVE SOME PAINT ON IT IN AN HOUR I HOPE.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

this may be a dumb question, but what is resin?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUCKEN A YOU GOT EVERYBODY SCARED NOW.....LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 4 2007, 08:49 PM~9154059
> *is that the jimmy flintstone resin body??? i've had my eye on one of those....
> *



It looks as if he added all that him self ! I may be wrong but i think this is all BIGGS's work !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 4 2007, 11:02 AM~9150683
> *Lookin Good Dade....please do all the jambs....too many people get so excited about opening up a kit and doing hinges that once they are at that point they go straight to paint.....please do the jambs, you will appreciate your build that much more....
> 
> It's looking good so far though......
> ...


i sure will do the jambs it wont look right else wise ,thanks homie and thanks tip i learned a few things from the traditional b/o so this one ill pay more attention to 


and i guess the rallie rims i was going to use are out ,i got some cragers and spolks for it ,and how do i get the 540s to fit cragers they are alil loose on the rim any tips on correcting this


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 4 2007, 05:04 PM~9154159
> *i sure will do the jambs it wont look right else wise ,thanks homie and thanks tip i learned a few things from the traditional b/o so this one ill pay more attention to
> and i guess the rallie rims i was going to use are out ,i got some cragers and spolks for it ,and how do i get the 540s to fit cragers they are alil loose on the rim any tips on correcting this
> *


u gotta get a set of the 520s alone..... they are a bit stretched on the wires.... so if u pull them off the wires they'll be loose.... order a set of the tires alone from beto or 1ofakind..... should be about $5 shipped..... they will be a little smaller and should fit perfect


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 4 2007, 08:04 PM~9154159
> *i sure will do the jambs it wont look right else wise ,thanks homie and thanks tip i learned a few things from the traditional b/o so this one ill pay more attention to
> and i guess the rallie rims i was going to use are out ,i got some cragers and spolks for it ,and how do i get the 540s to fit cragers they are alil loose on the rim any tips on correcting this
> *


i have a set never been mounted to a wheel , what rim are you using? i can try here if i have the same wheel here and trade you tires....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IT IT THE RESIN ONE. BUT ALOT OF SHIT HAD TO BE TEST FITTED. THE PAN AND FRONT CLIP DON'T FIT RIGHT THEY HAD TO BE CUT DOWN . NEITHER DOE'S THE WINDOW'S.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 4 2007, 05:13 PM~9154219
> *IT IT THE RESIN ONE.   BUT ALOT OF SHIT HAD TO BE TEST FITTED.   THE PAN AND FRONT CLIP DON'T FIT RIGHT THEY HAD TO BE CUT DOWN .  NEITHER DOE'S THE WINDOW'S.
> *


i was afraid of that.... thats why i never picked one up yet.....  wish me luck on this one.... i bought it on ebay last week... not in my hands yet....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 4 2007, 09:20 PM~9154262
> *i was afraid of that.... thats why i never picked one up yet.....    wish me luck on this one.... i bought it on ebay last week... not in my hands yet....
> 
> 
> ...


Man Thats a sweet ride also ! Shit ! All i want is the regular galaxie kit !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 4 2007, 08:21 PM~9154279
> *Man    Thats  a  sweet    ride  also !  Shit  !   All  i  want  is  the  regular  galaxie  kit  !
> *


too bad you ignore me all the time.....  :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You have chosen to ignore hearse driver. View this post · Un-ignore hearse driver!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

MOCK UP PICS
-goin for a radical style bomb
-chopped
-rear deck brought up about 3 scale inches
-tilted back headlights (only pass. so far)
-shaved / added emblems.
-moulded in skirts.























lmk what yall are thinkin so far.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks good, what color paint?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 4 2007, 11:24 PM~9155654
> *Looks good, what color paint?
> *


no clue yet, still an assload of body work.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

looking good so far mademan.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 4 2007, 10:55 PM~9155432
> *MOCK UP PICS
> -goin for a radical style bomb
> -chopped
> ...


I LIKE THAT!! Nice long rear! :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

I'm in...finally figured out what I want to build.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Everyone's rides are coming along nicely too :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 4 2007, 08:13 PM~9153803
> *JUST A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY BUILD...SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY DARK PICS WILL GET BETTER PICS TOMMOROW! FEEL FREE TO COMMENT!
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good Mark!! love the lines of the body!!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

here is some progress on mine the paint is an almond color


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

for any one interested in this it might help u for the bomb build off..i have some ol bodys that someone might want...i dont know what they are worth to u..please note there only the bodies...

thanks


----------



## jermbug (Aug 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Nov 5 2007, 01:04 PM~9158732
> *for any one interested in this it might help u for the bomb build off..i have some ol bodys that someone might want...i dont know what they are worth to u..please note there only the bodies...
> 
> thanks
> ...


how much?


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

im open for trades.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 homie did you reshape those rear fenders or is it actually a 50 kit?????





> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 4 2007, 07:55 PM~9155432
> *MOCK UP PICS
> -goin for a radical style bomb
> -chopped
> ...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 5 2007, 03:58 PM~9160553
> *:0  :0  homie did you reshape those rear fenders or is it actually a 50 kit?????
> *


its the 51 Belair kit by amt, I shaved downthe rear quarters quite a bit, and rounded em off at the end. also shaved off the trim that ran along the tops of the rears. the cut the trunk out and raised it up, so its not angled down.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

awesome work bro.... the 50 had the rear fenders shaped like that.....


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

havent had a chance to see if the kit i tookover from my bro is complete, if not, modeljunky is gonna trade me a 50 chevy truck. so i might have 1 or 2 for this build... let me know joe :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[/quote]


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

i had a oops already but im straight nothing that cant be handled fucking HOK


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

the wheels are temps


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here are some updates...Opened up the doors; I should have the hinges done by tomorrow.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

made me some pumps that look like them old school pesco aircraft style.... what u guys think? close enough???


















i'm gonna use these dumps for it too


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Sure is looking nice rollin


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

HEre my entry


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 4 2007, 07:13 PM~9153803
> *JUST A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY BUILD...SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY DARK PICS WILL GET BETTER PICS TOMMOROW! FEEL FREE TO COMMENT!
> 
> 
> ...


nice work bro,keep it up


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*another update on my bomb....will be done tonite them i'm going to start on my plymouth for this build off!*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i like the color combo bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Nov 6 2007, 12:44 AM~9164851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking real nice so far.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Lookin' real good! :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

got it painted and cleared need to wet sand it


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

little color change


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Heres a little update on mine while i have a base coat color dring on another project ! 



























































I finished out the rear bumper extender , hand made the swamp cooler and added brace brackets, and hand made the sunvisior * NEED A BETTER PIC TO SHOW DETAILS * 

As you can see i got all the doors ,hood, trunk hinged the body is braced where the weak points are ! Revell molded this kit very thin and its super weak ! ! I have a long way to go still ! I am going to hand make a ton of detail items for this 1 so its going to be a busy 2 months !


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

looking good mini.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THANKS KB ! I have never been that much into bombs ! I need to learn this era of curzer 's ! I seen a lot of shit i would like to add to my 50 chevy truck when i get building on it ! And i am trying to add the most period correct items i can ! 

But all in all i am having fun with this build ! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 6 2007, 04:34 PM~9169092
> *THANKS  KB !    I  have  never  been    that    much  into  bombs  !  I  need  to  learn  this  era    of  curzer 's  !  I    seen  a lot  of    shit  i  would  like  to  add  to  my  50 chevy  truck  when i  get    building  on it  !  And  i  am  trying  to  add  the  most  period  correct  items  i  can  !
> 
> But  all in all  i  am  having    fun  with  this  build !  :biggrin:
> *


as long as you have fun.the hell with the rest.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Nov 6 2007, 04:22 PM~9168999
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LONNIE ! Man don't take this the wrong bro but your painting your kits way to thick ! I know the regal i got from you was an old build but on this 1 here you can barely see your chrome strips ! You still have to foil this and clear it ! 

Just thought i would advise you to be easy on the paint ! And if you dont like a color you put on strip it ! It might be a little work but it will diffently look better then haveing 4or 5 layers of color ! 


Just lookin out for you Lonnie not hating on you !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

all the rides lookin good so far!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 6 2007, 03:57 PM~9169244
> *LONNIE  !    Man  don't  take  this  the  wrong  bro  but  your  painting  your  kits  way  to  thick !    I  know  the  regal  i  got  from  you  was  an  old  build    but  on this  1  here    you  can  barely  see  your    chrome  strips !  You    still have  to  foil  this  and  clear  it  !
> 
> Just  thought  i  would  advise  you  to  be  easy  on the  paint !  And  if  you  dont  like  a  color  you  put  on  strip it  !  It  might  be  a  little  work    but  it  will  diffently  look    better  then  haveing  4or  5  layers  of  color  !
> ...


i know man thought the same lol ijust posted the pic any ways the paint i used is shitty thanks for the tip mini


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 6 2007, 02:20 PM~9168980
> *Heres   a  little   update   on  mine   while   i   have a  base  coat   color  dring   on  another   project !
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good! :0


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

not feelinh the brown on mine gonna repaint it


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 6 2007, 03:20 PM~9168980
> *Heres  a  little  update  on  mine  while  i  have a  base  coat  color  dring  on  another  project !
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN mini!!!! that is freakin insane!!! I picked up one on evil -bay cant wait to get it.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

EVERYBODYS LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


LOVIN THE PUMPS R.O :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 5 2007, 11:44 PM~9164851
> *made me some pumps that look like them old school pesco aircraft style.... what u guys think? close enough???
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL THEM BOMBITA'S ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.  

YOU CAN SEE WHAT STAGE MINE IS ALREADY IN..THIS IS A PIC OF THE TRUNK. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 6 2007, 06:46 PM~9169998
> *ALL THEM BOMBITA'S ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S.  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> 
> YOU CAN SEE WHAT STAGE MINE IS ALREADY IN..THIS IS A PIC OF THE TRUNK. :biggrin:
> ...


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

partially done customizing the stock grill for the 53....


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Nov 6 2007, 03:22 PM~9168999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


off to be stripped


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Nov 6 2007, 08:23 PM~9170706
> *off to be stripped
> *



Lonnie how are you adding the flake ! 


And before you spray again warm you paint can up in warm water for a few minutes !


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

herre is where I am at so far I shaved the entire car so far emblems trim door pilar
.









































In flat black to see what spots I missed


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

What style you going for Elrafa ?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 6 2007, 09:00 PM~9171468
> *What    style  you  going  for  Elrafa  ?
> *


A slamer stlye with a lowrider twist :biggrin: still debating in making it a convertable


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 6 2007, 10:07 PM~9171544
> *A slamer stlye with a lowrider twist  :biggrin:  still debating in making it a convertable
> *


Sweet ! If you slam it try to get you some lake pipes with the closed off caps ! That shit will be sweet !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 6 2007, 06:07 PM~9171544
> *A slamer stlye with a lowrider twist  :biggrin:  still debating in making it a convertable
> *


carson top???? :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 6 2007, 09:13 PM~9171612
> *carson top????  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 6 2007, 07:33 PM~9170782
> *Lonnie  how  are  you  adding  the  flake  !
> And  before  you    spray  again  warm  you    paint  can    up  in  warm  water    for  a  few  minutes !
> *


its that pearl flake shit from wally world wont use it again that and it was kinda cold today im glad i had to strip it now i can open it up and give it life :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ENJOY.......


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looks good biggs


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TOO SWEET BRO ! This is going to be bad ass when finished out ! 



Nice job on the cooler also !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

biggs are u leaving it the white and green 2 tone??


if not i think it would look good with a mint almond color :biggrin: u are da man :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 7 2007, 01:02 AM~9173494
> *biggs are u leaving it the white and green 2 tone??
> if not i think it would look good with a mint almond color :biggrin: u are da man  :thumbsup:
> *


HERE IS THE FLOOR PAN..IT SHOW'S THE TRUE COLOR.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

* :angry: :angry: IM STILL WAITING FOR THAT 39 SOMEONE was SUPPOSE TO ENTER!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice color BIGGS ! I am still unknown about my colors ! Bit it will be a tu tone !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass Biggs!!! :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

All the builds are looking good fellas.....


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> I DIDN'T WAN'T TO SHOW IT, BUT WHAT THE HELL. IT STILL NEED'S THE WOOD PANNELING, PAINT TOUCH UP, BMF AND MORE CLEAR ON THE BACK FENDER'S. ALSO IT HAS A SCRATCH BUILT AIR COOLER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Mounted the Hinges... :cheesy:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 7 2007, 12:26 PM~9175243
> *Mounted the Hinges...  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


that looks sweet ,but i have a question what is purpose of building the door henges like that is it so the door could slide out when opened or just to take it off if needed, idk i do mine completely diffrent and was wandering the pros and cons of that method


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> > <span style='color:green'>thats it im throwing my build in the trash [/SIZE],got dammit biggs
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

yo timemachine that truck lookin good!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice rides.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 7 2007, 09:50 AM~9175404
> *yo timemachine that truck lookin good!
> *


Thanks bro...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 7 2007, 09:41 AM~9175353
> *that looks sweet ,but i have a question what is purpose of building the door henges like that is it so the door could slide out when opened or just to take it off if needed, idk i do mine completely diffrent and was wandering the pros and cons of that method
> *


It's a slide tubing to hold the hinge in place


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

all those ridez are coming along really nice.
Can't wait till they're finished.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they are all looking good but all i can say about biggs is :worship: :worship: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 7 2007, 11:41 AM~9175353
> *that looks sweet ,but i have a question what is purpose of building the door henges like that is it so the door could slide out when opened or just to take it off if needed, idk i do mine completely diffrent and was wandering the pros and cons of that method
> *



The way I build my hinges and the way it looks like time has built his serve a few methods ! 

1 the doors cn be removed to do body work , paint , and fitting ! 

2 when you go to open the door it can be pulled away from the body to avoid chipping the paint ! 

3 the doors are easier to adjust to open and close !

If you look at my build in here you can see the same hinge design ! and when you use the aluimin tubing instead of plastic you can make a pinch point so the hood, doors, and trunk aren't loose and open or close with out help ! When its pinched it adds a little toughness to it so the stuff stays opened for you !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

biggs you shoulda waited to post that pic another week,then sniped em all..:biggrin: 

lookin killer homie


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thats the way i do hinges to for the same resons mini said


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 7 2007, 03:16 PM~9177179
> *thats the way i do hinges to for the same resons mini said
> *


im still workin on my first set and im doin em how mini showed us


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I DIDN'T ENTER THIS BUILD-OFF BUT HERE'S A PEEK AT "BOMB THREAT"


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHY NOT ENTER IT FRED?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 7 2007, 03:29 PM~9177619
> *WHY NOT ENTER IT FRED?
> *


CUZ I ALREADY STARTED IT BEFORE THIS BUILD-OFF STARTED.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Fred This is a for fun build off ! Its purpose is to get the so called builders building and the Builders that they admire to build with them ! As long as all of us in here are making you want to build then your all ready entered right > LOL !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 7 2007, 05:31 PM~9177641
> *CUZ I ALREADY STARTED IT BEFORE THIS BUILD-OFF STARTED.
> *


FUCK IT DO IT ANYWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 7 2007, 05:32 PM~9177654
> *FUCK IT DO IT ANYWAYS :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2007, 03:32 PM~9177653
> *Fred    This  is  a  for  fun  build  off  !  Its  purpose  is  to  get    the  so  called  builders  building  and  the  Builders  that  they  admire  to  build  with  them  !    As  long  as  all  of  us  in  here    are  making  you  want  to  build  then  your  all ready  entered  right >  LOL !
> *


RIGHT!!!!!!!!..LOL...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 7 2007, 03:32 PM~9177654
> *FUCK IT DO IT ANYWAYS :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 7 2007, 05:37 PM~9177688
> *  :biggrin:
> *



Dont forget though ! BIGGS and I are in it too so bring that A game !


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

ok, my first contest entry, and my first bomb


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome aboard !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

to late to enter? :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NOPE ! You have till the 10th which is saturday !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2007, 06:02 PM~9177865
> *NOPE  !  You  have  till  the  10th    which  is  saturday !
> *


 :0 dam.no.i better not.dam


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 7 2007, 06:05 PM~9177886
> *:0 dam.no.i better not.dam
> *


your better off just to focus on your LS project !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2007, 06:11 PM~9177915
> *your    better  off  just  to    focus  on  your  LS  project  !
> *


i know.i know.but i have this snaptite 30 something ford.i was just going to paint it mybe fzzy fur and some spokes.fuck it.at least i did something.  nothing fancy.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2007, 04:11 PM~9177915
> *your    better  off  just  to    focus  on  your  LS  project  !
> *


i know huh :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 7 2007, 04:13 PM~9177935
> *i know.i know.but i have this snaptite 30 something ford.i was just going to paint it mybe fzzy fur and some spokes.fuck it.at least i did something.  nothing fancy.
> *


and it still won't get finished :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

fresh paint


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

POSTIN PICS SOON OF THE START OF MY BULID!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 7 2007, 06:18 PM~9178387
> *fresh paint
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color wat is it


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> I DIDN'T WAN'T TO SHOW IT, BUT WHAT THE HELL. IT STILL NEED'S THE WOOD PANNELING, PAINT TOUCH UP, BMF AND MORE CLEAR ON THE BACK FENDER'S. ALSO IT HAS A SCRATCH BUILT AIR COOLER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 7 2007, 08:56 PM~9179605
> *Nice color wat is it
> *


its HOK snow white+4 drops of burgundy+1 drop of violet+2 drops of apple red


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

It looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maxxteezy_@Nov 7 2007, 06:40 PM~9177708
> *ok, my first contest entry, and my first bomb
> 
> 
> ...


WUSUP MAX IM DOING THAT SAME KIT ,ITS A NICE KIT, HAVE FUN HOMIE


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 7 2007, 05:05 PM~9177886
> *:0 dam.no.i better not.dam
> *


DAM SISSY. :angry:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2007, 05:12 PM~9177166
> *The  way  I  build  my  hinges  and  the  way  it  looks  like  time  has  built  his  serve a  few  methods !
> 
> 1  the  doors  cn  be  removed  to  do  body  work ,  paint  ,  and  fitting  !
> ...


I FIGERD THATS WHY YALL DO IT THAT WAY, I DO MINE FIXED ,SHIT IT TAKES ME BOUT 2 RODS 2 GET THE PERFECT FIT ,THE DOOR OPENING INTO THE FENDER ,I FOUND A WAY TO DOIT IN TIGHT SPOTS LIKE THE BUILD IM DOING IN HERE ,ILL TRY TO POST PICS TO SHOW YOU WHAT I MEAN ,THATS IF YOU DONT ALREADY KNOW


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 7 2007, 07:26 AM~9175243
> *Mounted the Hinges...  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


i see u makin replicas of the Black Magic pump setup in your 64.....


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm not sure if anyone can enter this or you have to belong to some sort of model club. I haven't build a model in years but just coming in here I got really inspired by the beautiful work I've seen here.
I would like to enter even though I may be out of it. It will be a great challenge!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Nov 7 2007, 08:15 PM~9180763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dude get the vert kit...... or if u want we can trade bodies.... i got an extra one....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Royal50_@Nov 7 2007, 08:17 PM~9180776
> *I'm not sure if anyone can enter this or you have to belong to some sort of model club.  I haven't build a model in years but just coming in here I got really inspired by the beautiful work I've seen here.
> I would like to enter even though I may be out of it.  It will be a great challenge!
> *


if u wanna build a replica of the ride in your avater i can show u where to get it....


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Royal50_@Nov 7 2007, 11:17 PM~9180776
> *I'm not sure if anyone can enter this or you have to belong to some sort of model club.  I haven't build a model in years but just coming in here I got really inspired by the beautiful work I've seen here.
> I would like to enter even though I may be out of it.  It will be a great challenge!
> *


yea i am trying to make it a vert! not like the tovar's but close


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Royal50_@Nov 7 2007, 11:17 PM~9180776
> *I'm not sure if anyone can enter this or you have to belong to some sort of model club.  I haven't build a model in years but just coming in here I got really inspired by the beautiful work I've seen here.
> I would like to enter even though I may be out of it.  It will be a great challenge!
> *


no you dont have to be in a model club homie,anyone can enter,i would say go for it homie :biggrin:


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

where can I get a replica of my ride? That would be coo.
Thanks.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Royal50+Nov 7 2007, 08:37 PM~9180864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/r...oldskoo/37vert/

trade u this body..... i'll strip it clean for u too if you want.......


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

Ok, I'm in.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Royal50_@Nov 7 2007, 08:53 PM~9180941
> *Ok, I'm in.
> 
> 
> ...


you could use that kit with the resin body like yours too


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Royal50_@Nov 8 2007, 12:37 AM~9180864
> *where can I get a replica of my ride? That would be coo.
> Thanks.
> *



Is this your body style !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

he got a 50..... the resin i posted is a 51.... but same roofline as his...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 7 2007, 09:43 PM~9180502
> *i see u makin replicas of the Black Magic pump setup in your 64.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

show us them pumps homie...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Started on the frame & rack... :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet homie....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 7 2007, 11:08 PM~9180254
> *DAM SISSY.  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*WELL CHANGED MY MIND ON WHAT I'M GONNA ENTER, BUT I CAN'T POST A PIC CAUSE IT'S NOT HERE YET. AND IT WONT BE HERE UNTILL NEXT WEEK,

DOES THIS COUNT ME OUT?

I CAN POST A REAL 1:1 PIC OF IT?[/B]*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Go ahead and post it 408 !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK HERE IT IS:
1948 CHEVY SUBURBAN*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 8 2007, 12:32 PM~9183256
> *OK HERE IT IS:
> 1948 CHEVY SUBURBAN
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 7 2007, 11:24 PM~9180796
> *dude get the vert kit...... or if u want we can trade bodies.... i got an extra one....
> *



that kit comes with a vert boot


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Felix i do think it has the boot !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 8 2007, 12:32 PM~9183256
> *OK HERE IT IS:
> 1948 CHEVY SUBURBAN
> 
> ...


time to pull out the resins. :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice choice 408 ! Thats on my WANT list ! Someday i get to it !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 11:48 AM~9183412
> *Felix  i    do    think it  has  the  boot !
> *



:yes:

i have the same kit


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn this buildoff is poppin! i might have to get in on this. i got a few goodies i could break out. might even have sum friendly competition for hoodstar....... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 08:49 AM~9183423
> *Nice  choice  408 !    Thats  on my  WANT    list !  Someday  i  get  to  it !
> *


same here bro.... its on my list too.... isn't biggs workin on one????


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 8 2007, 04:09 PM~9185619
> *same here bro.... its on my list too.... isn't biggs workin on one????
> *


i belive he is :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*AIGHT HOMIES I THREW SOME CLEAR ON MY BOMB YESTERDAY AND IT ALL WENT BAD! ITS GETTING STRIPPED AS I SPEAK...SO I HAVE ANOTHER ENTRY I'M GOING TO BUILD IN PLACE OF IT TILL IT GETS OUTTA THE STRIP TANK!*








*THIS IS A PLYMOUTH THAT I'LL BE WORKING ON FOR NOW!*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thats a real nice car.... the visor from the amt 50 chevy truck fits it perfect...


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn im tryin to decide what to build.

i got 2 50 chevy trucks, 41 plymouth, 51 fleetline, 41 truck, 55 vert, 55 nomad, and a 37 chevy cabriolet :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Nov 8 2007, 06:56 PM~9185923
> *damn im tryin to decide what to build.
> 
> i got 2 50 chevy trucks, 41 plymouth, 51 fleetline, 41 truck, 55 vert, 55 nomad, and a 37 chevy cabriolet :dunno:
> *


the 41.i love those trucks. :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 05:06 PM~9186002
> *the 41.i love those trucks. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

me too but if i do it, i wanna make the split hood and i have no idea how to hinge it....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Nov 8 2007, 07:13 PM~9186045
> *me too but if i do it, i wanna make the split hood and i have no idea how to hinge it....
> *


 :0


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Found some time to add some touches to the truck. Think I going w/suicide doors. Stayed up late last nite to add the fender strips, add some "french antennas" and finally shot the smoothed frame. Next up, door hinges... I call this one "Late Nite Attraction"......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice touch with those fender trim!!!! keep it coming homie.... maybe u, me and wil should meet up this weekend.... lemme kno..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got the body pretty good and primed now..... gonna wetsand again before color tho....


















but looks like my painting is done for today...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Nov 8 2007, 05:29 PM~9186171
> *Found some time to add some touches to the truck. Think I going w/suicide doors. Stayed up late last nite to add the fender strips, add some "french antennas" and finally shot the smoothed frame. Next up, door hinges... I call this one "Late Nite Attraction"......
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good my brotha! :cheesy:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 8 2007, 05:41 PM~9186259
> *but looks like my painting is done for today...
> 
> 
> ...


This weather sucks! :angry:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Come my side, it's sunny and humid..... Gilbert, I'm busy this weekend. Sat I got a bbq for my club, Sun w/Family! Think Im gonna stay up again late tonite to add some more things. I work best when everyone else is sleeping uffin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

COLD, HOT, RAINING, SNOWING , HUMID, THAT'S WHY I LOVE THE AIRBRUSH AND AUTO PAINT'S. YOU CAN MAKE THE REDUCER ANY SPEED YOU LIKE. FAST , MED, OR SLOW. TO FIT THE CLIMATE YOUR IN.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 8 2007, 09:37 PM~9186642
> *X 2*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hopefully in 2009 i can buy a house and set up shop in the garage or an extra room....


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

trunk and doors opened up. more body work tomorrow. add jambs , trunk lip etc.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Nov 8 2007, 08:45 PM~9186694
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a lookin tight as hell HOOD !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Nov 8 2007, 05:37 PM~9187135
> *trunk and doors opened up. more body work tomorrow. add jambs , trunk lip etc.
> 
> 
> *


lookin good homie... any idea on what color? two-tone?


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 8 2007, 08:40 PM~9187176
> *lookin good homie... any idea on what color? two-tone?
> *



going with a sylver platinum pearl and a either dark midnight blue with pearl or black.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Nov 8 2007, 08:45 PM~9186694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That car is beautiful, what paint are you going with?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Nov 8 2007, 05:42 PM~9187198
> *going with a sylver platinum pearl and a either dark midnight blue with pearl or black.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

id imagine the paint thats on the car in the mag.LOL!candy red over silver is my guess.
HEY HE BEAT ME TO BUILDIN THE CAR!!BUT I THOT ABOUT IT AND I DONT WANNA DO IT CUZ THE DAYTONS ON THAT ONE HAVE LIKE NO LIP AT ALL


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

here is some mock up progress of my 49 merc grandpa car mocked up bomb


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin klean homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks rollin yall lookin good in here homies lets keep up the good work


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Coming out clean guys


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good jermie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

Ok, I started this out and got it all ready and primered.
I just get so damn inspired with all the work here. I never done hinges on doors and trunks, you guys will have to give me a lesson or two.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Royal50_@Nov 8 2007, 10:11 PM~9187845
> *Ok, I started this out and got it all ready and primered.
> I just get so damn inspired with all the work here.  I never done hinges on doors and trunks, you guys will have to give me a lesson or two.
> 
> ...


Lookin good homie


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royal50_@Nov 8 2007, 11:11 PM~9187845
> *Ok, I started this out and got it all ready and primered.
> I just get so damn inspired with all the work here.  I never done hinges on doors and trunks, you guys will have to give me a lesson or two.
> 
> ...


dont paint car till its all jambed and hinged :cheesy: 

i did my first time and screwed up, cuz i painted before i jambed it


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

My homemade visor....LOL
Hey, it's my 1st time, what can I say.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie yea make sur u jamb up everything first then paint homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Royal50_@Nov 8 2007, 07:14 PM~9187862
> *My homemade visor....LOL
> Hey, it's my 1st time, what can I say.
> 
> ...


looks damn good homie..... i need to make some visors too for my other builds... the hoppin hydros assortment just don't work for me....


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

It's too late for me. I already started painting it.
Like I said, I never hinged anything. This kit I wanted to build to get me back in the game. As I learn more from I'll make more.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good homie..... the more u do you'll remember how much fum it was when u were a kid building them..... but this time MUCH cleaner :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

hey mini is it to late for me to get in on this? i just bought a kit of ebay probably wont have it for a week or so?


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

Now I need wheels for my kit. What's the best source?
Probably will go with chrome and white walls.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 8 2007, 11:50 PM~9188080
> *hey mini is it to late for me to get in on this? i just bought a kit of ebay probably wont have it for a week or so?
> *


NOPE ! If you have away to post a pic of the kit just so we know what it is ! But is ok to enter !


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 9 2007, 01:22 AM~9188339
> *NOPE  !    If  you  have  away    to  post  a  pic  of  the  kit    just  so  we  know  what  it  is  !  But  is  ok  to  enter  !
> *


well like i said i dont have it yet but this is what i plan on building.


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 8 2007, 08:51 PM~9187290
> *here is some mock up progress of my 49 merc grandpa car mocked up bomb
> 
> 
> ...


8-Ball, lookin klean homie :0 :0


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Nov 9 2007, 12:40 AM~9188460
> *8-Ball, lookin klean homie  :0  :0
> *


thanks homie im tryin to put my best into this build


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i will enter with this as well!! it will be a old skool flavored traditional bomb!!! i will reshape the skirts and possible run the lake pipes threw the skirts, not sure yet!! i will open and hinge the doors!! going to build it my style!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

those skirts come off the merc kit?


LOOKIN GOOD EVERYONE


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 9 2007, 07:28 AM~9189347
> *those skirts come off the merc kit?
> LOOKIN GOOD EVERYONE
> *




:yes:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 9 2007, 06:14 AM~9189311
> *i will enter with this as well!! it will be a old skool flavored traditional bomb!!! i will reshape the skirts and possible run the lake pipes threw the skirts, not sure yet!! i will open and hinge the doors!! going to build it my style!!!  :biggrin:
> [
> 
> ...


That looks good modeltech where you get the lakeside pipes from?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

the merc homie!!! same as the tires!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 8 2007, 08:43 PM~9187225
> *That car is beautiful, what paint are you going with?
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>*I AM GOING WITH ''BOMBER GREEN"*</span>


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 9 2007, 08:04 AM~9189475
> *the merc homie!!! same as the tires!!!  :biggrin:
> *


  some good parts in those new merc kits


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

you can steal parts from it and still have enough left over to build the kit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 9 2007, 08:14 AM~9189311
> *i will enter with this as well!! it will be a old skool flavored traditional bomb!!! i will reshape the skirts and possible run the lake pipes threw the skirts, not sure yet!! i will open and hinge the doors!! going to build it my style!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





you KNOW! can't wait to see this one done :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Nov 9 2007, 09:16 AM~9189820
> *you KNOW! can't wait to see this one done  :biggrin:
> *



i am workin, i am workin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

modeltech Posted Today, 07:04 AM 
the merc homie!!! same as the tires!!! 





> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 9 2007, 07:20 AM~9189562
> *  some good parts in those new merc kits
> *



Thanks homies


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Shannon that 55 is going to be sick!!! :0 :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

do you guys think the chezoom kit will look good on spokes?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

got some body work done!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Nov 8 2007, 05:13 PM~9186045
> *me too but if i do it, i wanna make the split hood and i have no idea how to hinge it....
> *


I'M AT THAT SAME PART TOO BRO, I'VE ALREADY SLPIT MY HOOD ON MY 41 THAT I'VE BEEN WORKING ON AND I'M RACKING MY BRAIN ON HOW TO HINGE IT :banghead:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 9 2007, 10:07 AM~9190965
> *I'M AT THAT SAME PART TOO BRO, I'VE ALREADY SLPIT MY HOOD ON MY 41 THAT I'VE BEEN WORKING ON AND I'M RACKING MY BRAIN ON HOW TO HINGE IT :banghead:
> *


I thought about spliting the hood on my 41 too and the only way I could make it functional was to hinge it on one side only but it didn't look right. :uh:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 9 2007, 12:48 PM~9190849
> *got some body work done!!!
> 
> 
> ...





nice work! the shave looks nice too!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

primmered!!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

model tech cut that post off the door 


Looks Great!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 9 2007, 01:02 PM~9191963
> *model tech cut that post off the door
> Looks Great!
> *



JUST WHAT I WAS THINKING, LOOKIN GOOD MODELTECH


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good....why primer before jambs??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MKD ! I think because he shaved the body ! He wanted to have a guide coat down !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Heres a few updates on mine ! 

I built another swap cooler ! This 1 i am going use ! I also added braces and inlet shaft and out flow ports ! 










































This is the best 1 out of 3 ! I like it ! And it is a close size that looks right to me ! 


Here is my custom rear bumper set up !










And then i am waiting on a project setting in the strip tank before i primer this so i worked on my dash a little !



















This is becoming 1 of my favorite builds ! 

Still i got a gang of stuff still to do but i keep at it when i can !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 9 2007, 03:02 PM~9191963
> *model tech cut that post off the door
> Looks Great!
> *



YEP., if i decide to suicide them i will!!! thanks homies!! :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 9 2007, 03:51 PM~9192279
> *Lookin good....why primer before jambs??
> *



ya, i want to get the body wraped up at the same time as my jambs so i can add the final coat of primer for the outside and inside!! i will have probably 2 more coats of primer before its ready for paint!! plus, i didnt prime the inside of the doors yet!! just goin step by step!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 9 2007, 04:12 PM~9192451
> *Heres  a  few  updates  on  mine  !
> 
> I  built  another  swap  cooler    !  This  1  i  am  going  use  !    I  also  added  braces  and  inlet  shaft  and  out flow  ports  !
> ...




lookin damn good David!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 9 2007, 04:36 PM~9192621
> *lookin damn good David!!
> *


x2


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

David......nice details! this will be a stand out car!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THEY ALL LOOKING GOOD...WILL POST UP PICS OF MY PLYMOUTH TOMMOROW!GOT IT PRIMERED AND ITS FIRST COAT OF PAINT ON FOR THE 2 TONE SET UP!


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 9 2007, 06:22 PM~9193899
> *THEY ALL LOOKING GOOD...*


x2


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin Sick David.....


Eveyone is doing an awesome job.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

all are coming along real nice, Im currently finishing paint 
on mine will post pics as soon as its dries....


----------



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)

One more kit to add, Revell '55 Chevy. Just got it today. :biggrin:


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

So how are hinges done? I never cut doors or a trunk without ruining it.
Are you supposed to use one of those dental tools and an exacto knife?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royal50_@Nov 10 2007, 12:28 AM~9195796
> *So how are hinges done?  I never cut doors or a trunk without ruining it.
> Are you supposed to use one of those dental tools and an exacto knife?
> *



thats what i use :cheesy:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Royal50_@Nov 10 2007, 01:28 AM~9195796
> *So how are hinges done?  I never cut doors or a trunk without ruining it.
> Are you supposed to use one of those dental tools and an exacto knife?
> *


iuse the back of a #11 xacto blade to cut open panels. some use sewin thread but i havent gotten it 2 work 4 me. i make hinges out of paper clips & ever green tubing.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL THEM BOMB'S ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S...  
THIS IS WHAT I HAVE BEEN DOING TONIGHT , GOT TO LET IT SIT FOR THE NIGHT THEN THE FINAL COAT OF CLEAR WILL GO ON TOMORROW.. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 10 2007, 12:59 AM~9196363
> *ALL THEM BOMB'S ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S...
> THIS IS WHAT I HAVE BEEN DOING TONIGHT , GOT TO LET IT SIT FOR THE NIGHT THEN THE FINAL COAT OF CLEAR WILL GO ON TOMORROW.. :biggrin:
> 
> ...



LOOKS LIKE EL GREENGO PRIMO!


FIRME!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 10 2007, 01:03 AM~9196381
> *LOOKS LIKE EL GREENGO PRIMO!
> FIRME!!
> *


YEAH KINDA. WITH OUT THE WOOD THOE.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN SICK BIGGS!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

DAM THE BOMB BUILD OFF ALMOST FELL OFF PAGE ONE.. I BETTER QUIT SHOWING MY SHIT TILL IT'S DONE. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! You got some of these guys hiding ! LOL!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

im waiting for half round to do the wack interior up then ima clear it and move ohn


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 10 2007, 03:05 PM~9198529
> *im waiting for half round to do the wack interior up then ima clear it and move ohn
> *



YUP ! This intertub lacks so much ! We have are work ahead of us with this kit Thats for sure !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*ALITTLE UPDATE ON MY 41 PLYMOUTH!I ADDED THE 2ND COAT OF PAINT ON IT WILL GET MORE PICS LATER!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You making an Impala wagon in the back ground ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 10 2007, 03:20 PM~9198610
> *ALITTLE UPDATE ON MY 41 PLYMOUTH!I ADDED THE 2ND COAT OF PAINT ON IT WILL GET MORE PICS LATER!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey mark ! What type of tape are you using ?

The last 2 paint pics you posted it has shown bleeding ! If at all possible you need to get raid of that cheap tape and get your self some Green or Blue 3M tape ! It cost a little more but it works the best and you'll get better paint results !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Nov 10 2007, 02:21 PM~9198615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


I WENT TO THE BODY SHOP AND BOUGHT THE 3M PINSTRIPE TAPE*


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Here is some update pics on mine,
Im mostly done with paint other than 
the floor of the box...

The current box is only a moch up box,
from a different kit. But you'll get the idea..



















There's a lot of great ranflas on this build off, great job to everyone.
I hope I get at least 1 sympathy vote on this one.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 10 2007, 02:48 PM~9198692
> *ITS A CAPRICE WAGON
> I WENT TO THE BODY SHOP AND BOUGHT THE 3M PINSTRIPE TAPE
> *


*
THAT'S THE SAME SHIT I USED, AND I ALMOST HAD A BAD EXPERIENCE WITH IT ON MY 48. GOOD THING THERE WAS CLEAR ON IT. THAT WAS THE ONY THING THAT SAVED IT... IT CAME IN THE GREEN BOX. I THREW THAT SHIT AWAY. :angry: *


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

i use tamiya fuck white tape BTW i used that new one coat clear on my 53 and its the shit


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IM GLAD YOU LIKE IT....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

*im in*


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry double post


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok here is where I am at so far set up for dual frenched anttenas 









Chopped the top 









Frenched the headlights and shaved the front signal lights.









molded front roll pan and rear pan 


































Still gotta firgure out what Im doin with the tail light


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 9 2007, 03:36 PM~9192621
> *lookin damn good David!!
> *


Thanks all the comments and thanks for every thing BIGGS :


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 10 2007, 06:41 PM~9199712
> *Ok here is where I am at so far set up for dual frenched anttenas
> 
> 
> ...


END TO END LIGHT BAR 60S STYLE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn this is turning out to be the most active buildoff with everyone puttin in some serious work!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep it up guys....


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

all cleared shit dried good too, finally new tires


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

LAY IT LOW! :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*ANOTHER PIC OF PROGRESS!*

















:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 10 2007, 07:06 PM~9199838
> *all cleared shit dried good too, finally new tires
> 
> 
> ...




damn ronnin that fucker is slick


your girl aint helpin u is she LOL im jk but nice color choice aswell


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 10 2007, 02:59 AM~9196363
> *ALL THEM BOMB'S ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S...
> THIS IS WHAT I HAVE BEEN DOING TONIGHT , GOT TO LET IT SIT FOR THE NIGHT THEN THE FINAL COAT OF CLEAR WILL GO ON TOMORROW.. :biggrin:
> 
> ...




this is sick Biggs!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Nov 9 2007, 09:59 PM~9196363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

well i took some time off my entry ,and got back on it today bout 6,i got the jambs done did some work to the doors ,i did the inside of the doors like a 1:1 car around the window did some work to the trunk all thats left is the hoods and it will be ready for paint and also i did some rim work . tell me what yall think ,comments good or bad 









trunk inside panel








door inside round window?








and body
























and close look at rim and tire


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good dade......


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 11 2007, 01:49 AM~9201471
> *lookin good dade......
> *


thanks homie, im taking my sweet ass time on this,i already got the paint for it ,and i need to plumb it and ad cylinders ,pumps batts ect


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 10 2007, 06:33 PM~9199972
> *ANOTHER PIC OF PROGRESS!
> 
> 
> ...


hey lowride what light green is that homie 


i like that combo green its coming out saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 10 2007, 07:05 PM~9199832
> *damn this is turning out to be the most active buildoff with everyone puttin in some serious work!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: keep it up guys....
> *


X 2


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

post some more pics soon!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 10 2007, 07:33 PM~9199972
> *ANOTHER PIC OF PROGRESS!
> 
> 
> ...


nice color


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

heres a mock up of the bomb entry from maxxteezy
no clear yet, gotta finish foiling, just wanna show that I'm working on it








gotta start on the frame now


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maxxteezy_@Nov 11 2007, 11:46 AM~9203614
> *heres a mock up of the bomb entry from maxxteezy
> no clear yet, gotta finish foiling, just wanna show that I'm working on it
> 
> ...


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maxxteezy_@Nov 11 2007, 01:46 PM~9203614
> *heres a mock up of the bomb entry from maxxteezy
> no clear yet, gotta finish foiling, just wanna show that I'm working on it
> 
> ...


looking nice homie looking real nice


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

thanks fellas. I seen your entry dadecounty, lots of good work. I couldn't get too deep into this one cause its a quick build. I'm just gonna do a stock with custom paint and interior. All the hard works going into my rivi


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Now i know im not as fast and my thread isnt as popular as some of the other builds on here. But Ive had a reall crappy week. I wanted to get more stuff done on this but it was way to hectic around here. anywhoo I shot the primer today


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Nov 11 2007, 11:07 AM~9203727
> *Now i know im not as fast and my thread isnt as popular as some of the other builds on here.  But Ive had a reall crappy week.  I wanted to get more stuff done on this but it was way to hectic around here.  anywhoo I shot the primer today
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice kit...a lot of goodies.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good homies!

Man, I wish I could have gotten in on this!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 11 2007, 12:45 AM~9201447
> *well i took some time off my entry ,and got back on it today bout 6,i got the jambs done did some work to the doors ,i did the inside of the doors like a 1:1 car around the window did  some work to the trunk all thats left is the hoods and it will be ready for paint and also i did some rim work .                  tell me what yall think ,comments good or bad
> 
> 
> ...


looks good dade keep it up homie


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

is it too late to join.... i have a 57 chevy bel air thats never been put togather...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

" EL MOJADO "


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 11 2007, 12:28 PM~9204041
> *" EL MOJADO "
> 
> 
> ...


That bomb is coming out really nicee! :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S BRO..  
HERE ARE A FEW MORE PART'S FOR THE FLEETLINE. GOT TO LET IT DRY 1 MORE DAY THEN IT'S ON.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

That fleetline is looking bad as Biggs,
If you don't mind me asking, 
what did you use for the wood panels??


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Nov 11 2007, 02:02 PM~9204202
> *That fleetline is looking bad as Biggs,
> If you don't mind me asking,
> what did you use for the wood panels??
> *


IT'S A NEW DECAL THAT CAME OUT FROM MODEL CAR GARAGE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

That Bomb is looking real good BIGGS !


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn Big Homie that bomb is clean thats true "old school style right there"


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 11 2007, 02:18 PM~9204278
> *Damn Big Homie that bomb is clean thats true  "old school style right there"
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'S..  
CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT WITH ALL THE STAINLESS MOLDING ON IT. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 11 2007, 02:26 PM~9204319
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S..
> CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT WITH ALL THE STAINLESS MOLDING ON IT. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well I am out guys got to get to work ! Keep building These Bomb's ! I check back in when i get off Laters !


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

hey mini when this is over r people goin to be able to vote three different times but once in each of the categories just wondering homie


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Lookin good biggs


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE.....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 11 2007, 12:28 PM~9204041
> *" EL MOJADO "
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK BIGGS


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

" EL MOJADO "


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SWEET "EL MOJADO" :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

now there's a real bomb..... looking good as always big homie....


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maxxteezy_@Nov 11 2007, 02:02 PM~9203696
> *thanks fellas. I seen your entry dadecounty, lots of good work. I couldn't get too deep into this one cause its a quick build. I'm just gonna do a stock with custom paint and interior. All the hard works going into my rivi
> *


yea it is a lot of work,but i just wanted you to know that i like where you giong with the build,as far as the rivy you doing what year is it


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMN :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 11 2007, 02:49 PM~9205310
> *yea it is a lot of work,but i just wanted you to know that i like where you giong with the build,as far as the rivy you doing what year is it
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=369978&st=20

its in his thread..... looks damn good too


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn biggs you had to kill em didnt ya?

lookin og and killer as hell big homie,

yall doin excellent,

yo mark yours is look sick too bro..


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

little more progress...got the frame ready. Now gotta do guts and clear


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn "El Mojado" Looks Clean :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 11 2007, 08:19 PM~9205529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wea you got that emocon from


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

alright yall here is an update on my 49 merc hope yall like it


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 11 2007, 10:41 PM~9206584
> *alright yall here is an update on my 49 merc hope yall like it
> 
> 
> ...


thats sweet homie ,now i got to wipe my keyboard off


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks homie u sill y man


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice work,,


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 11 2007, 10:56 PM~9206674
> *thanks homie u sill y man
> *


lol


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good 8 Ball :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 11 2007, 06:25 PM~9206872
> *Looks good 8 Ball :thumbsup:
> *


x-2 motor looks killer...


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks yall for the comments


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL THEM RIDE'S ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 11 2007, 10:48 PM~9207436
> *ALL THEM RIDE'S ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *


DAMM homie that bomb is the shit hey and again thank for every thing


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 11 2007, 02:46 PM~9204133
> *THANK'S BRO..
> HERE ARE A FEW MORE PART'S FOR THE FLEETLINE. GOT TO LET IT DRY 1 MORE DAY THEN IT'S ON.. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


didnt know the old bombs were 6 lug bolt pattern :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

YEAH THEM FUCKERS WERE HEAVY. ALL METAL. THAT'S WHY THEY CALL THEM BOMB'S.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 12 2007, 12:48 AM~9207436
> *ALL THEM RIDE'S ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *


thanks homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got a holiday today so i'm puttin in some work.... 


















flat black (git-r-done) chassis....










:biggrin: :biggrin: 

i wanna wrap this fukker up for reals....


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Painted Dodge Panther Pink from Testors


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks good bro.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn i gots to get me a merc that pink one looks saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet  :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

yo rollin bomb is looking good


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

that pink muthaluva is clean as hell


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maxxteezy_@Nov 12 2007, 06:09 PM~9211879
> *that pink muthaluva is clean as hell
> *


x2


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 10 2007, 09:33 PM~9199972
> *ANOTHER PIC OF PROGRESS!
> 
> 
> ...


im lovin the plymouth.  whered you get it?? 

IMO i think you shoulda painted the running boards the same color as the fenders


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

hey spike wea you been


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 12 2007, 06:27 PM~9212013
> *hey spike wea you been
> *


chillin. im usually not into models in the spring summer time,too busy workin on my car n whatnot. now that its cold out again :uh: im startin to work on em again :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 12 2007, 06:30 PM~9212037
> *chillin. im usually not into models in the spring summer time,too busy workin on my car n whatnot. now that its cold out again :uh: im startin to work on em again :biggrin:
> *


thats cool im glad its winter :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i aint, i hate the cold lol. plus i have a project that i wanna start on but now i cant till spring :angry: o well


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 12 2007, 06:37 PM~9212089
> *i aint, i hate the cold lol. plus i have a project that i wanna start on but now i cant till spring :angry: o well
> *


well here in miami its our only break out the oven ,so im glad ,and when its winter ,the streets have more people :biggrin: ,but the reason for my reply is to say im glad its winter cause your back on lil :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 12 2007, 01:27 PM~9212011
> *im lovin the plymouth.   whered you get it??
> 
> IMO i think you shoulda painted the running boards the same color as the fenders
> *


the running boards are separate pieces.....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 12 2007, 06:42 PM~9212137
> *well here in miami its our only break out the oven ,so im glad ,and when its winter ,the streets have more people  :biggrin: ,but the reason for my reply is to say im glad its winter cause your back on lil :biggrin:
> *


lol ya i figured thats why you said that. ive been on here,but since i wasnt really in the model game over the summer i just havent visited the model section


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

gettin some stuff done for the interior now....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERES MY TROKITA :biggrin: SHE'S STILL RUFF  STILL GOTTA COLOR SAND & RE-KANDY :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

SICK COMBO BRO gonna be NICE AND CLEAN


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 12 2007, 04:27 PM~9212011
> *im lovin the plymouth.   whered you get it??
> 
> IMO i think you shoulda painted the running boards the same color as the fenders
> *



ITS AN AMT/ERTL KIT,THE RUNNING BOARDS ARE SEPRATE PEICES AND THEY ARE NOW B.M.F.'ED,I TOOK A LITTLE ADVICE FROM MY HOMIE ROLLIN OLD SKOO AND PAINTED THE ROOF THE METAL SPECKS GREEN TO MATCH THE FENDERS....LOOKS WAY BETTER...HE ALWAYS HAS GOOD ADIVCE AND HIS PAINT MATCHES THE ATTITUDE OF EACH VEHICLE! THANX HOMIE!....UNFORTANTLEY I RAN OUT OF DAY LIGHT AND WILL GET PICS IN THE MORNING!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 12 2007, 09:01 PM~9213191
> *ITS AN AMT/ERTL KIT,THE RUNNING BOARDS ARE SEPRATE PEICES AND THEY ARE NOW B.M.F.'ED,I TOOK A LITTLE ADVICE FROM MY HOMIE ROLLIN OLD SKOO AND PAINTED THE ROOF THE METAL SPECKS GREEN TO MATCH THE FENDERS....LOOKS WAY BETTER...HE ALWAYS HAS GOOD ADIVCE AND HIS PAINT MATCHES THE ATTITUDE OF EACH VEHICLE! THANX HOMIE!....UNFORTANTLEY I RAN OUT OF DAY LIGHT AND WILL GET PICS IN THE MORNING!
> *


sweet cant wait too see it. 

do they have it at wal-marts or ami gonna have to look on ebay or somethin


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

yo spike kid check ebay,its got a stock burgandy ply on the front,a real 1:1


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie ill go look right now :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i take it this is the one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-41-Plymouth-2in1-M...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 12 2007, 07:50 PM~9213107
> *HERES MY TROKITA :biggrin: SHE'S STILL RUFF  STILL GOTTA COLOR SAND & RE-KANDY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks bad ass marinate, I couldn't even tell it was a two-tone untill
i looked at it closer......maybe im just blind........ :biggrin: 
Great work homie.


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

looks good so far marinate


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 12 2007, 07:37 PM~9213516
> *i take it this is the one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-41-Plymouth-2in1-M...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *



that link dont work


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Nov 12 2007, 04:37 PM~9213516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ebay #260180554497


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

yup thats the one oldskoo


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 12 2007, 04:58 PM~9212267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ah cool stuff ur showing here rollin :0 

  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

learned that one from modeljunky or bigdog..... one of those OG fukkin builders.....


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Whell now i might try that myself !


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

hey,bro what's up,rollnoldskoo how much for that oldskool pumps or a trade, they looks good,homie keep up good work...thx,steelers#1


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## modiol (Jun 2, 2002)

Here are some older models I built, I'm posting them just to motivate people to build some bomb models.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You did a good job on these ! Ithey need to be seen a little bigger ! :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

ENGINE COMPLETE


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

got the doors hinged, and its sittin on suspension!! i think i am going to drop it a bit more all the way around then build the door jambs tomorrow and another coat of primmer and then some color!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looking clean guys ! Alot of building going on in here ! 

This is the purpose of a build off ! The enjoyment of building and the enjoyment of sharing with other builders as you all build some what the same era of kit and to watch how each build progresses ! 


I wish all build offs could go so well !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2007, 10:55 AM~9218123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


orale 54 trokita i eslike dis one :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 12 2007, 05:50 PM~9213107
> *HERES MY TROKITA :biggrin: SHE'S STILL RUFF  STILL GOTTA COLOR SAND & RE-KANDY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hey marinate looking saweeeeeeeeeeeet homie. that paint job looks like the one on oldie 54


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

heres one thats a lil different then the rest of your guys bombas. im workin on this rat rod that built from all kinds of different vehicles. the cab is a 40s ford, the box is a 55 chev narrows to be porportionat to the cab,the bed cover is from a dodge sidewinder concept,i made the frame myself outta trees,sunvisor is from a 39 chev delivery,rims n tires are from the 29 ford rat rod kit,and i made the exhaust pipes myself (thats why they look like shit)


























still got some work to do to the suspension and put the grille on


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

For being a parts junker its lookin bad ass spike !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

that rat rod looks badass spike


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks guys

and arnt all rat rods built like this?? lol :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 12 2007, 06:50 PM~9213107
> *HERES MY TROKITA :biggrin: SHE'S STILL RUFF  STILL GOTTA COLOR SAND & RE-KANDY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damm homie that combo is super clean nice job


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 12 2007, 06:50 PM~9213107
> *HERES MY TROKITA :biggrin: SHE'S STILL RUFF  STILL GOTTA COLOR SAND & RE-KANDY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damm homie that combo is really clean nice job


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 12 2007, 06:50 PM~9213107
> *HERES MY TROKITA :biggrin: SHE'S STILL RUFF  STILL GOTTA COLOR SAND & RE-KANDY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn guys thay are coming out nice 

I got some paint on mine today 
































What you guys think


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

VERY VERY NICE YALL......


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 13 2007, 08:57 PM~9223065
> *Damn guys thay are coming out nice
> 
> I got some paint on mine today
> ...


I Like it! Looks Good...
:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 13 2007, 07:07 PM~9223149
> *I Like it!  Looks Good...
> :thumbsup:
> *


*X-2* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 13 2007, 09:57 PM~9223065
> *Damn guys thay are coming out nice
> 
> I got some paint on mine today
> ...


Smooth..... Everyones projects coming along nice! Being sick for a week, and having family around made me put the Trokita away. I'll be back next week, when I'm stress free!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for the words guys 

Hope you feel beter homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Nov 13 2007, 09:10 PM~9223178
> *Smooth..... Everyones projects coming along nice! Being sick for a week, and having family around made me put the Trokita away. I'll be back next week, when I'm stress free!!!
> *


I know how that is...sometimes you need peace with no interruptions. Hope you feel better bro!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: *rollinoldskoo*, mademan, IBLDMYOWN, vengence, *TIME MACHINE*, SCLAmoovin'22, *mista_gonzo*

all the MCBA Hawaii members lookin huh??? lets see some progress pics Wil..... i kno u did more...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

all the MCBA Hawaii members lookin huh??? lets see some progress pics Wil..... i kno u did more... 
[/quote]

Still not done with the body & frame. Hopefully I can finish the body work by this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looking killer bro!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




> all the MCBA Hawaii members lookin huh??? lets see some progress pics Wil..... i kno u did more...


Still not done with the body & frame. Hopefully I can finish the body work by this weekend. :biggrin: 

























[/quote]


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOVE THE 41 TIMEMACHINE ! Nice job !


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks! :biggrin: 

Being a new member & my first build off... I gotta push myself.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> looking killer bro!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> Still not done with the body & frame. Hopefully I can finish the body work by this weekend. :biggrin:


[/quote]







wow thats nice


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IS COMING TOGETHER NICE AND SMOOTH.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 13 2007, 10:58 PM~9223850
> *<span style='color:green'>:0 *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey biggs el mojado is looking fine ass fuck homie  

it'll look better if the wood trim would go on to the hood 

that's opinion other than that it looks siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick  :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

nice ride, here's a stock photo for comparison. "Country Club" wood was a dealer installed option that never went on the hood


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Holly shit thats nice Biggs!!! real clean!!!! :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

hey everyone, i been living in an RV for the last 2 weeks, so i havent beewn able to build much. but im going to try tonight, i wont have pictures cuz the only internet i have is at school


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

biggs, that sucka is bangin man


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ALL THE RIDES ARE COMING OUT CLEAN HOMIES, DAMN I G OT ALOTTA CATCHING UP TO DO


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 14 2007, 12:58 AM~9223850
> *IS COMING TOGETHER NICE AND SMOOTH.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

GRACIAS A TODO'S  OH SHIT I FORGOT TO HIT THE S.A.P. BUTTON. " click. THANK'S FOR ALL YOUR COMPLEMENT'S HOMIE'S. NICE PIC POPPA.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 14 2007, 07:13 AM~9224978
> *nice ride, here's a stock photo for comparison.  "Country Club" wood was a dealer installed option that never went on the hood
> 
> 
> ...


i just thought it would look better if went on to the hood :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*UPDATE,UPDATE!*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD BIG BRO


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks good. is that a 39 chev sunvisor?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homiez!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 14 2007, 07:59 PM~9230192
> *looks good. is that a 39 chev sunvisor?
> *



YUPP ITS FROM THE 39' CHEVY


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lol i got the same visor on my scratch built rat rod


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 14 2007, 08:06 PM~9230258
> *lol i got the same visor on my scratch built rat rod
> *


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

All builds look good guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD MARK.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 14 2007, 08:55 PM~9230575
> *LOOKING GOOD MARK.
> *



 thanx bigg homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

ok heres wear im at now


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice body work DADE !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Heres where my bomb sets ! 



































Its in first primer ! It will be a while for i get color on it ! Now that it is primer i am going to focus on the interior , motor, and set up !


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2007, 12:27 AM~9231302
> *Nice  body  work  DADE  !
> *


thanks that realy means alot coming from you,still has some lil things to rub out,but thank you


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S. NICE WORK. :0


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

im just dragging my feet on this one if it gets finished it gets finished if not oh well


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2007, 12:29 AM~9231311
> *Heres    where  my  bomb  sets  !
> 
> 
> ...


thats gonna be real nice,mini have you decided a color ?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 15 2007, 12:32 AM~9231328
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S. NICE WORK. :0
> *


thanks homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin a........ like i said before..... everyone puttin it down in this buildoff..... this the best one i've seen....


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

mini that looks sic as hell even in primer.. id leve it like that


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 14 2007, 10:38 PM~9231383
> *fukkin a........ like i said before..... everyone puttin it down in this buildoff..... this the best one i've seen....
> *


Yeah wat RO said. I finally got post sum pics tommorrow hopefully.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 15 2007, 12:32 AM~9231328
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S. NICE WORK. :0
> *


thanks homie


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 15 2007, 12:50 AM~9231466
> *thanks homie
> *


my bad dbl post


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 14 2007, 11:33 PM~9231335
> *im just dragging my feet on this one if it gets finished it gets finished if not oh well
> *


i still havent started :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok here is what I have chose
for my interior color








the dash 








and finally the wheels I am using

























No way near complete I still needs to find some lakeside pipes and some other items


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

that fukker looks *OLD SCHOOL*

:biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 14 2007, 07:59 PM~9231535
> *Ok here is what I have chose
> for my interior color
> 
> ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 14 2007, 11:02 PM~9231548
> *that fukker looks OLD SCHOOL
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks LOL


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks god yall dade is the int goin to match homie inquiring minds want to kno


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 15 2007, 01:36 AM~9231711
> *looks god yall dade is the int goin to match homie inquiring minds want to kno
> *


lol the int is going to b the same color as the top color is i just dont kno what color to accent it with, let alone having the paint


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 14 2007, 07:28 PM~9229964
> *UPDATE,UPDATE!
> 
> 
> ...



looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i dont think i have ever seen a snaptite bomb.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 15 2007, 12:56 PM~9234766
> *i dont think i have ever seen a snaptite bomb.
> *


?????????????IF YOUR SUCH A TALENTED BUILDER WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO BUILD A SNAPTITE BOMB???????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 15 2007, 02:16 PM~9234870
> *?????????????IF YOUR SUCH A TALENTED BUILDER WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO BUILD A SNAPTITE BOMB???????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


cause i dont want to take alot of time on it.i just want to do a simple build.i need to concentrate on te LS but i would like to slap a quick build together.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 15 2007, 01:21 PM~9234900
> *cause i dont want to take alot of time on it.i just want to do a simple build.i need to concentrate on te LS but i would like to slap a quick build together.
> *


  gotcha


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 15 2007, 02:39 PM~9235022
> *  gotcha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

hi every one


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 15 2007, 08:48 PM~9237792
> *hi every one
> *


what up :cheesy:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 15 2007, 09:53 PM~9237836
> *what up  :cheesy:
> *


whatz good


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

BOMB'S ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. MARK DON'T FORGET THE GOOD'S WHEN YOU GO TO THE SHOW. ALSO DO YOU HAVE A 58 IMPALA.? IF YOU DO TAKE IT WITH YOU.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Time for some mockups!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT MERC IS LOOKING REAL NICE BRO... :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Nov 15 2007, 07:10 PM~9237981
> *Time for some mockups!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Me likes. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 15 2007, 08:13 PM~9237999
> *THAT MERC IS LOOKING REAL NICE BRO... :thumbsup:
> *


X 3 :0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 15 2007, 09:53 PM~9237836
> *what up  :cheesy:
> *


whatz good


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Heres were I'm at just dnt know wat kolorz 2 go with???



















Any suggestions anyone?????????? sorry for tha shitty pics :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 15 2007, 10:28 PM~9238666
> *Heres were I'm at  just dnt know wat kolorz 2 go with???
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice to me.just set the rim a little deeper into the fender. 
as for the colors.dark fenders.light body.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GO orange and blue and add Wonka To the side panels !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2007, 10:29 PM~9238692
> *GO    orange    and  blue  and  add  Wonka To  the    side  panels !
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2007, 06:29 PM~9238692
> *GO    orange    and  blue  and  add  Wonka To  the    side  panels !
> *


meds gettin to you??? :scrutinize:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 15 2007, 09:28 PM~9238666
> *Heres were I'm at  just dnt know wat kolorz 2 go with???
> 
> 
> ...



If your leaving the gold rims I would go with just a dark RED candy! No flakes just SMOOOOTHHHH 

or change the wheels to some chrome ones and go with Black fenders and Navy Blue body


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 15 2007, 10:47 PM~9238891
> *meds gettin to you???  :scrutinize:
> *


Nope I seen a RUNTS candy box in his back ground ! If he does it like that he can call it MOBLE CANDY !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

well trunk lip is added and door have been filled as well as jambs. up next primer and wet sand.










and here are the wheels I am using all polished up


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2007, 10:01 PM~9238989
> *Nope  I  seen  a  RUNTS    candy  box  in  his  back  ground  !    If  he  does  it  like  that    he  can  call  it  MOBLE  CANDY  !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NICE ! Are they mondo's , detail masters, or Herb deeks?!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2007, 10:13 PM~9239090
> *NICE !  Are  they  mondo's  ,  detail  masters,  or  Herb  deeks?!
> *



Herb Deek´s cross laced


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

My first step of paint. I still need to wet sanded and hit it again. 
It's rattle can so I wasn't expecting much, especially with the weather we been having in Washington.


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looking good homie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Yes Sir :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice builds guys


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Royal50_@Nov 15 2007, 10:26 PM~9239157
> *My first step of paint.  I still need to wet sanded and hit it again.
> It's rattle can so I wasn't expecting much, especially with the weather we been having in Washington.
> 
> ...


LOOKIN REAL GOOD FOR OUR WEATHER HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Nov 16 2007, 12:11 AM~9239071
> *well trunk lip is added and door have been filled as well as jambs. up next primer and wet sand.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie ,by the way how can i get a set of them herbs


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ill post progress on mine as soon as some happens. im tryin to make real outside mount hinges for my doors and to do that i need some tubing thas smaller than 1/16th, and i cant find none anywhere.... :ugh:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Heres some small progress pics. Got the frame/suspension done. Foiled the Corvette rear end. Not sure if I'm going to do a hydro set up (cause I'm not sure how the cylinders would run). Finishing up w/the body work, then some coats of primer to check any flaws.... Next week back to full time building :thumbsup: 










While digging through my kits, pulled this out. Calling this one "Lucky 7". I gave up on this ride, and now I think I'm going to finish it this time around. Going w/a metal specks blue, w/some candy purple automotive paint!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Nov 16 2007, 10:39 PM~9246188
> *Heres some small progress pics. Got the frame/suspension done. Foiled the Corvette rear end. Not sure if I'm going to do a hydro set up (cause I'm not sure how the cylinders would run). Finishing up w/the body work, then some coats of primer to check any flaws.... Next week back to full time building :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Nov 16 2007, 09:39 PM~9246188
> *Heres some small progress pics. Got the frame/suspension done. Foiled the Corvette rear end. Not sure if I'm going to do a hydro set up (cause I'm not sure how the cylinders would run). Finishing up w/the body work, then some coats of primer to check any flaws.... Next week back to full time building :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn...Gonzo Lookin good brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks homies. Will, can you make out my "tru spoke" wires? :nicoderm:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Nov 16 2007, 10:46 PM~9246238
> *Thanks homies. Will, can you make out my "tru spoke" wires?  :nicoderm:
> *


i can a bit,but they need some detail work to make em more defined.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

where u get them from?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Nov 16 2007, 09:46 PM~9246238
> *Thanks homies. Will, can you make out my "tru spoke" wires?  :nicoderm:
> *


I missed that the first time around, but yeah looks good. I guess I might have to stop by to your crib to see this in person.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I got around to mixing my own color and painting the second bomb I entered. It is a mixture of snow white pearl and insigna red. 

I call it.

NAUSEA,HEARTBURN,UPSET STOMACH, INDIGESTION,DIARRHEA...... you know the rest.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*PEPTO!!!!!!!!!!*




> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Nov 16 2007, 08:32 PM~9246494
> *I got around to mixing my own color and painting the second bomb I entered. It is a mixture of snow white pearl and insigna red.
> 
> I call it.
> ...


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Nov 17 2007, 01:32 AM~9246494
> *I got around to mixing my own color and painting the second bomb I entered. It is a mixture of snow white pearl and insigna red.
> 
> I call it.
> ...


car sponsered by pepto lol. :biggrin: looking good old school
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 16 2007, 08:36 PM~9246522
> *car sponsered by pepto  lol. :biggrin: looking good old school
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


not me homie!!!!!* raystrey*


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

A LITTLE SOMETHING I DID LAST NIGHT!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

did i make the cutoff.I have all my pics. :0 im on the road and i cant post right now.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice work yall


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)

This Bomb build off lucking fun  can i play in this the game? I have a Ford 40.JONAS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ford63_@Nov 17 2007, 07:48 PM~9250243
> *This Bomb build off lucking fun   can i play in this the game? I have a Ford 40.JONAS
> *


sorry you missed the deadline to enter,but please still build,its always good to see builders at work :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

raystrey say it with me!!! Real men can drive pink rides!!!

Mine


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Nov 18 2007, 08:35 AM~9252331
> *raystrey  say it with me!!!  Real men can drive pink rides!!!
> 
> Mine
> ...


HELL YEAH !!!!
they both look good :thumbsup:


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok guy´s i will build a Bomb for Fun  JONAS


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

awesome, i dont want to be around when the bomb goes off. According to your sign, its already off lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ford63_@Nov 18 2007, 07:50 AM~9252433
> *Ok guy´s i will build a Bomb for Fun  JONAS
> 
> 
> ...


i would open them rear skirts,it would let them rear wheels shine.. :biggrin:


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)

Open the rear skirts! that will be a big problem :0 I only have 2 rims :biggrin: JONAS


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

HAHA :cheesy: 

For the rest of you guys great work!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Chris


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ford63_@Nov 19 2007, 03:36 AM~9257926
> *Open the rear skirts! that will be a big problem :0 I only have 2 rims :biggrin: JONAS
> *


then i guess it would really work to leave them closed :biggrin:


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)

A small update :biggrin: JONAS


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

wtf.did i make the cutoff or not.can i still enter. :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

FINALLY got my first door hinged. did it the same as the real truck too with the outside mount piano hinges. theyre a little big but with the schedule im on, i didnt have enough time to order smaller tubing. gonna try to do the hood too but im gonna try to do the double flip like on the real truck where the side part goes down as the top part goes up.... heres the pics....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Like I mentioned before this bomb is going to be a gift to my sister in law. Got some BMF done, added some flowers and cleared about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Nov 19 2007, 10:59 PM~9262813
> *Like I mentioned before this bomb is going to be a gift to my sister in law. Got some BMF done, added some flowers and cleared about 30 minutes ago.
> 
> 
> ...


dade likes dade realy likes


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

guarantee she'll love it... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good job homie!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

raystrey looks rell good


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Raystrey that is clean homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

very nice work,,


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ford63_@Nov 19 2007, 11:51 AM~9259433
> *A small update :biggrin: JONAS
> 
> 
> ...


that is one wicked looking front end :0
and the door hinges on the outher truck are realy looking good.and realelstic. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 19 2007, 10:15 PM~9263553
> *that is one wicked looking front end :0
> and the door hinges on the outher truck are realy looking good.and realelstic. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Nov 19 2007, 03:39 PM~9260783
> *FINALLY got my first door hinged. did it the same as the real truck too with the outside mount piano hinges. theyre a little big but with the schedule im on, i didnt have enough time to order smaller tubing. gonna try to do the hood too but im gonna try to do the double flip like on the real truck where the side part goes down as the top part goes up.... heres the pics....
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good! :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I see good stuff!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

that is badass!



> _Originally posted by Ford63_@Nov 19 2007, 11:51 AM~9259433
> *A small update :biggrin: JONAS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)

More update´s.JONAS








Buick engine


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn.... sectioned too now.....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ford63_@Nov 20 2007, 05:59 PM~9268283
> *More update´s.JONAS
> 
> 
> ...


  lookin good


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 20 2007, 04:03 PM~9268317
> *damn.... sectioned too now.....
> *


no shit !.. thank is one of the hardist things to do to any car. big props bro.
this is going to be a real good comp :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 20 2007, 06:03 PM~9268317
> *damn.... sectioned too now.....
> *


NOT REALY IT LOOKS TIGHT LIKE THAT ,BUT THERES SOME HOOD WORK ,TO MAKE IT LOOK RIGHT


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 21 2007, 12:26 PM~9273895
> *NOT REALY IT LOOKS TIGHT LIKE THAT ,BUT THERES SOME HOOD WORK ,TO MAKE IT LOOK RIGHT
> *


MY BAD I MISS READ YOUR POST SORRY


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

oops i guss i did to,


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *TIME MACHINE,* southside groovin


cmon bro i know you got some more done :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Nov 21 2007, 11:38 AM~9274834
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TIME MACHINE, southside groovin
> cmon bro i know you got some more done :biggrin:
> *


Been kinda slow...been getting home late from work, but I got a four day weekend and hopefully I'll get some parts painted. 

I'm really digging your hinge set up bro. Very Nicee! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

This is not in this build off just something 408 asked me to see what i could come up with ! So here it is ! 




























































This was just real quick ! You guys that want to try this Make sure you take your time !


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i dont know how you did it, its so ....................small ?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2007, 07:00 PM~9276726
> *This  is not  in this  build  off  just  something    408  asked  me  to  see  what    i  could  come  up  with !  So  here  it  is !
> 
> 
> ...


you kno im gonna try it


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THAT LOOKS GOOD MINI, BUT I DONT KNOW IF I WANNA HAVE THE HINGES LIKE THAT STICKING OUT IN THE MIDDLE. VERY CLEVER IDEA THOUGH. I'M STILL RACKING MY BRAIN TOO :banghead:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 21 2007, 02:51 PM~9277050
> *THAT LOOKS GOOD MINI, BUT I DONT KNOW IF I WANNA HAVE THE HINGES LIKE THAT STICKING OUT IN THE MIDDLE. VERY CLEVER IDEA THOUGH. I'M STILL RACKING MY BRAIN TOO :banghead:
> *


the real ones do.....either that or put a chrome trim over it.....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Mini, that's badd ass....that's what I'm talking about....very creative....


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Damn Mini...That bad ass... :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

wetsanded and polished a bit today....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO MINI...THAT TRUCK IS GANGSTER! AND ROLLIN THAT PAINT IS TIGHT!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

FULL DETAL ENGINE ,UNDERCARAGE, AND INTERIOR. ALSO HAS A FEW CUSTOM PART'S ON IT. I JUST WANTED TO BUILD SOMETHING QUICK AND CLEAN. BUT NOW BACK TO MY MAIN PROJECT. GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE HOMIE'S WHO ENTERED THIS BUILD OFF.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

BIGGS BRO

THAT RIDE CAME OUT BEAUTIFUL!!! 


U Guys Are Makin Wanna build Something


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

DAMN NICE BIGGS !!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 





> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 21 2007, 09:42 PM~9280058
> *FULL DETAL ENGINE ,UNDERCARAGE,  AND INTERIOR. ALSO HAS A FEW CUSTOM PART'S ON IT. I JUST WANTED TO BUILD SOMETHING QUICK AND CLEAN. BUT NOW BACK TO MY MAIN PROJECT. GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE HOMIE'S WHO ENTERED THIS BUILD OFF.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

CAME OUT CHINGON


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 21 2007, 04:51 PM~9277050
> *THAT LOOKS GOOD MINI, BUT I DONT KNOW IF I WANNA HAVE THE HINGES LIKE THAT STICKING OUT IN THE MIDDLE. VERY CLEVER IDEA THOUGH. I'M STILL RACKING MY BRAIN TOO :banghead:
> *


hey 408 talk to highlander he did a 41 a while back and hinged the hood u cant even tell it was cut


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> I JUST WANTED TO BUILD SOMETHING QUICK AND CLEAN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

BADASS BIG HOMIE!!!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 22 2007, 03:42 AM~9280431
> *BADASS BIG HOMIE!!!
> *


X2


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Nov 22 2007, 06:20 AM~9280650
> *X2
> *


X3 Nice car  JONAS


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

hey mini what size tubing did you use for that hood?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice work Biggs ans mini


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin sweet homies ,love the way you did the hinges Mini ,nice color choices Mr Biggs off the chain like always :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

REALLY FLY!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 22 2007, 02:42 AM~9280058
> *FULL DETAL ENGINE ,UNDERCARAGE,  AND INTERIOR. ALSO HAS A FEW CUSTOM PART'S ON IT. I JUST WANTED TO BUILD SOMETHING QUICK AND CLEAN. BUT NOW BACK TO MY MAIN PROJECT. GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE HOMIE'S WHO ENTERED THIS BUILD OFF.
> 
> 
> ...




quick and easy huh? :scrutinize: very nice bomba Anthony! i am saving photos for my personal reference  very slick paint, beautiful foil work, great look! This one steps outside the lowrider genre and into other worlds too.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> > I JUST WANTED TO BUILD SOMETHING QUICK AND CLEAN.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn Biggs. :0 :0 

Raystrey love that pink merc.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S...  
GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE ENTRIE'S. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM MENACE THAT FUCKER IS KLEAN


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

ill be done with mines tommorrow


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Clean build Mr.Biggs.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here's some progress on my 53 vert.....


























































:biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn RO u got sum serious skill there. Damn ur builds are fuckin tight. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)

The interior is done  JONAS


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> > I JUST WANTED TO BUILD SOMETHING QUICK AND CLEAN.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

here are some updates, finished interior
last night but forgot to take pics before i 
glued it in place.......... :twak: 
For the most part im mostly done with it..










Not very good pic of interior but hope it works..


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

The lights added to the top of fenders makes it look like an insect ! LOL! Looks kool ! I still have a lot to do on mine !


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)

Very nice car Chris  .JONAS


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks..


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Nov 23 2007, 07:20 AM~9286969
> *here are some updates, finished interior
> last night but forgot to take pics before i
> glued it in place.......... :twak:
> ...


Looks Good, I like the color combo!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 23 2007, 02:42 PM~9288336
> *Looks Good, I like the color combo!
> *


Thanks homie, glad someone other than myself
likes it....Then wife's been complaining cause
she says it looks like i didn't have enough cash
to paint the rest of the truck............ :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

truck looks good homie.... color combo sorta reminds me of the 'Blue Angel' truck.. u gotta show your wife some pics of two-tone trucks in LRM or Street Customs.... she never saw a two-tone before?


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Everyones builds looking good. I think I'm getting ahead of myslef, and need to stop thinking (of more mods) and start building it. Looks like I'm going till the dead line on this one. For me I work better under pressure..... :ugh:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 23 2007, 03:51 PM~9288698
> *truck looks good homie.... color combo sorta reminds me of the 'Blue Angel' truck.. u gotta show your wife some pics of two-tone trucks in  LRM or Street Customs.... she never saw a two-tone before?
> *


She's seen two tones before, the only thing is the gray is dark and 
reminds her of primer...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

More updates...  

I mocked up the set up and almost done with the frame.

Frame...









Set Up...Still need to clean it up more..









Now you see it...









Now you don't...







:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

WILL THAT BED IS SO FUCKIN SICK!!!! :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

very nice work


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man TIME that hidden drop is the shit ! Real nice !


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Fellas! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

awesome work bro!!!  




> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 23 2007, 08:07 PM~9292266
> *More updates...
> 
> I mocked up the set up and almost done with the frame.
> ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn TIME that shits lookin tight as hell. cant wait to see the rest of it done


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

i got lazy i dont feel like working on it anymore


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn Time machine that bed is throwed ass hell :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 23 2007, 09:08 PM~9292560
> *i got lazy i dont feel like working on it anymore
> *


how much shipped??


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Everyones builds are looking good!




> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 23 2007, 01:12 PM~9288151
> *The    lights  added  to the  top  of  fenders  makes  it  look  like  an insect  !  LOL!  Looks  kool !  I  still  have  a  lot  to  do  on mine !
> *


Yeah, I never really understood why AMT did that with the headlights. Oh well. :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Mine is all done

Thanks for letting me in on this one!!!!!

wheels/tires from 62 Pontiac Catalina










































The Rest of the pics in my pbucket

http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff174/r...1949%20Mercury/


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice werk on the merc homie! Very Niceeee! :0 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 24 2007, 03:00 PM~9296019
> *Nice werk on the merc homie!  Very Niceeee!  :0
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x-2


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 24 2007, 06:00 PM~9296019
> *Nice werk on the merc homie!  Very Niceeee!  :0
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X-3 homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 24 2007, 08:00 PM~9296019
> *Nice werk on the merc homie!  Very Niceeee!  :0
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x4  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior+Nov 23 2007, 08:20 AM~9286969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SWEET 

Everyones doing a killer job on their rides!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

lookin good everyone....


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's a few more updates... Finally got a chance to lay the base color in, no clear yet.

One of my airbrush gun was shooting weird so I'd probably touch up some of the parts as soon it drys up.  










This is the two tone style I'm trying to copy.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 24 2007, 10:26 PM~9297749
> *Here's a few more updates...  Finally got a chance to lay the base color in, no clear yet.
> 
> One of my airbrush gun was shooting weird so I'd probably touch up some of the parts as soon it drys up.
> ...


Looks really good.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

killer kolor kombo!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey rollin, where are you at on yours??


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

still here.....



> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 22 2007, 09:56 PM~9286142
> *here's some progress on my 53 vert.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Are we donna see a finished kit from you..... hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey man i finished few so far..... :cheesy: did u miss my 61 vert?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

No, I'm just playing.....you got a lot of really nice builds in the mix.....I don't know how you keep up with them all at once....

I like the color choice on that one there.....


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2007, 09:34 PM~9297806
> *killer kolor kombo!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


My sister finally picked up my nephew so I did a quick paint before the sun went down. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 24 2007, 09:46 PM~9297919
> *My sister finally picked up my nephew so I did a quick paint before the sun went down.  :biggrin:
> *


pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Finally got everything done on mine, I also
made a box so i could shot pics in, I like the
way this project turned out, hope you guys like it...
Pictures came out way better this time.......


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*ALMOST DONE JUST NEED TO DO A COUPLE MINOR THINGS!*


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Nov 25 2007, 07:35 AM~9299153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 That looks bad ass! Nice werk! :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Nov 25 2007, 06:19 AM~9298992
> *Finally got everything done on mine, I also
> made a box so i could shot pics in, I like the
> way this project turned out, hope you guys like it...
> ...


That's some clean ass werk you did there homie! I like how the paint job came out! Keep it up! :cheesy:


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)

Mockup time! paint time on monday  JONAS


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ford63_@Nov 25 2007, 04:37 PM~9301098
> *Mockup time! paint time on monday  JONAS
> 
> 
> ...


that looks mean as hell from the front, keep it up


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 25 2007, 12:51 PM~9300041
> *That's some clean ass werk you did there homie!  I like how the paint job came out!  Keep it up!  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks homie, im trying my best to keep them as clean 
as possible.....I figure if i can't open anything up yeat, 
I might as well do as clean of a job as i can......


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

got both my doors hinged, and got my fenders painted. probly do chrome running boards. i cant paint thecab til my swamp cooler gets here from modelhaus so ill probly start on the bumpers and the chassis, and i might try and scratch together a real wood bed floor....



















also you cant really tell in this picbut i got my hood hinged. was gonna make the side panels flip down too like the real 1 but decided not too b/c it was just too much work and i like how the hood looks butterflied when both sides r open....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

can u show better pics of the hinge setup for your hood??


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Nov 25 2007, 08:04 PM~9303796
> *got both my doors hinged, and got my fenders painted. probly do chrome running boards. i cant paint thecab til my swamp cooler gets here from modelhaus so ill probly start on the bumpers and the chassis, and i might try and scratch together a real wood bed floor....
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good! :thumbsup:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

im about to open the doors on my 41 can u show some pics of the hinges


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *can u show better pics of the hinge setup for your hood??*


top









bottom











> *im about to open the doors on my 41 can u show some pics of the hinges*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yall are comin along extremely well..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 24 2007, 09:26 PM~9297749
> *This is the two tone style I'm trying to copy.
> 
> 
> ...


hey time mashine what u could've used to make those colors were duplicolor cordova brown and chestnut. try those they'll come out more like on the pic homie :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

aztek and hoodstar, both of those builds turned out badass, nice work!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

im out on this one, havent had anytime to really work on mine, and now with the windchill its -32 today, so im basically f**ked.

heres where i got to:

















i will finish it up, just not until after winter


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 27 2007, 09:52 AM~9316393
> *im out on this one, havent had anytime to really work on mine, and now with the windchill its -32 today, so im basically f**ked.
> 
> i will finish it up, just not until after winter
> *


That's Mother Nature for you homie.  Should look nice when your done!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 27 2007, 11:52 AM~9316393
> *im out on this one, havent had anytime to really work on mine, and now with the windchill its -32 today, so im basically f**ked.
> 
> heres where i got to:
> ...



ssssssssaaaaawwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 27 2007, 08:27 AM~9315870
> *hey time mashine what u could've used to make those colors were duplicolor cordova brown and chestnut. try those they'll come out more like on the pic homie  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the advise bro...  

I'll check our local auto store for those colors and maybe paint my next project with that combo.


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)

The Reaper is done!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thses bombs turning out nice!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 28 2007, 04:32 AM~9322770
> *thses bombs turning out nice!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :0 :0 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*WHAT UP HOMIES, IT'S BEEN WHILE SINCE I'VE BEEN ON HERE. SO OVER THE THANKSGIVIN HOLIDAY I GOT MY BOMB AND STARTED TO GET TO WORK TO CATCH UP. THIS IS WERE I'M AT WITH IT.* :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

408 is that a swamp cooler from madaulhouse( S/P? )?

That is turning out bad ass bro.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NOT SURE BRO, I GOT THAT FROM BETO :biggrin: 

OH YEAH; ALL THE BOMBS ARE COMING OUT CLEAN HOMIES


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

damn 408!!! thats tight!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 28 2007, 10:08 AM~9323975
> *damn 408!!! thats tight!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Hell yeah, love it!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THANKS HOMIES, STILL DECIDING ON IF I SHOULD GO HUBS OR SPOKES


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 28 2007, 11:56 AM~9324325
> *THANKS HOMIES, STILL DECIDING ON IF I SHOULD GO HUBS OR SPOKES
> *




hubs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 28 2007, 09:06 AM~9323518
> *WHAT UP HOMIES, IT'S BEEN WHILE SINCE I'VE BEEN ON HERE. SO OVER THE THANKSGIVIN HOLIDAY I GOT MY BOMB AND STARTED TO GET TO WORK TO CATCH UP. THIS IS WERE I'M AT WITH IT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



hey, what kit is that again?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THAT IS A CHEVY SUBURBAN RESIN KIT


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, got a few done and off the bench time to tear into this build again!! workin on the jambs now, then got to choose the colors!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD MODELTECH


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok thats it.... I QUIT!!!






























jk..... is that the RMR resin body?




> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 28 2007, 06:06 AM~9323518
> *WHAT UP HOMIES, IT'S BEEN WHILE SINCE I'VE BEEN ON HERE. SO OVER THE THANKSGIVIN HOLIDAY I GOT MY BOMB AND STARTED TO GET TO WORK TO CATCH UP. THIS IS WERE I'M AT WITH IT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

desert cooler link.....  2 bucks.....

http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?c=0&p=66850


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 28 2007, 08:54 PM~9327842
> *ok thats it.... I QUIT!!!
> jk..... is that the RMR resin body?
> *



yes it is and it has a very clean body on it :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

shit thats alot pics did'nt get to finish seeing them all j/k 408

was that a panel and made in to a burban or is that how it came


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 29 2007, 12:41 PM~9332809
> *shit thats alot pics did'nt get to finish seeing them all j/k 408
> 
> was that a panel and made in to a burban or is that how it came
> *


Thats how it came :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.freewebs.com/rmrresin/nf125.htm

RMR has alot of goodies available.... now that i've seen one maybe i'll order when i get money....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

WTF guys? why was this on page 2???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 27 2007, 10:52 AM~9316393
> *im out on this one, havent had anytime to really work on mine, and now with the windchill its -32 today, so im basically f**ked.
> 
> heres where i got to:
> ...


dude i know the felling it the same to me :nosad: 
but screw it. hope to see this one done caus it look like it guna be a killer ride.
i freakn love it already. :nicoderm:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 30 2007, 10:11 PM~9344644
> *dude i know the felling it the same to me  :nosad:
> but screw it. hope to see this one done caus it look like it guna be a killer ride.
> i freakn love it already. :nicoderm:
> *


x-2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

finally gettin a bit more work in on my 53....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

sweet! is that the final body color? :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yup..... just gettin started in the trunk....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

lookin good gil. im workin on my motor right now b/c im tryin to decide if i want to go pick up the othe body color i need and get the rest of it sprayed or wait until my swamp coolers get here and see what 1 will look like on it....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ordered from modelhaus?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

yup


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got a bit more done on the interior too...


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thas clean. i was thinkin of doin that with my truck seat but i dunno yet....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got the front seat fitted up too now...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work RO :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

first trunk mockup.... not final on layout yet tho...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin good rollin. where you get them audiobahns from??


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

some dub city car/truck..... i always pick them up at the swapmeet when i find them..... kids destroy them but the accessories are still good  


















here's a different idea....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i wish the walmart here still carried dub shit. i bought a h2 hummer once,jacked all the speakers and screens and whatnot and brought it back n told em it wasnt the one my lil bro wanted for his b-day :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice way to get karma on your bad side.... maybe they'd still sell them if u weren't ripping them off...


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Guess he doesnt watch "My name is earl" the tv show... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i originaly bought the hummer for the rims but everyone was tellin me they looked to big so i took the speakers n shit and brought it back and got a impala for the rims since they were a lil smaller.


and ya i watch earl....forgot to watch it this week though


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

im done


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Dec 1 2007, 07:50 PM~9352431
> *im done
> *


pics??


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

fixed it


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

damn guy's really wanted to get in on this.ordered my kit off ebay the 15th and still havent got it yet.  maybe next time. some really nice work going on here


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Dec 1 2007, 11:50 PM~9352431
> *im done
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie, No headlights???


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hard to tell in the pics.... might be frenched.... but, he has no plug wires or radiator hose :biggrin: :biggrin: now he's gonna pick on my build :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Dec 1 2007, 09:50 PM~9352431
> *im done
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good...love the color!


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 2 2007, 12:50 PM~9354705
> *hard to tell in the pics.... might be frenched.... but, he has no plug wires or radiator hose  :biggrin:  :biggrin: now he's gonna pick on my build  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i drilled it for wires but didnt feel like doing it i just wanted this car off the bench


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

^^^^exhaust manifolds arnt painted either


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

NICE RIDE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 2 2007, 11:18 AM~9355432
> *^^^^exhaust manifolds arnt painted either
> *


never saw white coated headers??? :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Dec 2 2007, 11:12 AM~9355400
> *i drilled it for wires but didnt feel like doing it i just wanted this car off the bench
> *


you did do a killer job on that interior tho homie!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

decided to keep it old skoo with these wires instead of the colored spokes..... i'll put them on some other ride.......


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

nice wheels RO those come from the miami vice corvettrari right


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yup.... the miami vice daytona/corvette.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

did a bit more done in the trunk....


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

looks like i wont be able to finish mine got no where to paint the car to cold out and to much snow :angry:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

paint it outside and bring it in the house right away, thats what i do. it may fog up a lil but once you shoot it with clear you wont be able to tell


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

This one is done. Now on to the 55 vert.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Dec 2 2007, 08:26 PM~9358903
> *This one is done. Now on to the 55 vert.
> 
> 
> ...


Nicee! :thumbsup: 
Looks like something the pink ladies would roll from the movie Grease! LOL! 
Good Werk Homie!...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 2 2007, 04:53 PM~9356592
> *did a bit more done in the trunk....
> 
> 
> ...


That's Old Skool Right Thurr! Nice Werk! :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Pluggin away slowly!! have had alot on my plate this month!! jambs should be done by tomorrow then comes paint!!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

All those ranflas look bad ass.........


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks Good Homie! :0 
I gotta get my ass in gear and start working on mines again. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! this has been a pain to jamb!! i dont know if anyone else has jambed one of these before??? but here is some more progres!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

other side is done!!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i should have sum pics tomorrow. i gotta work OT tomorrow so i didnt get much done tonight or else i woulda posted pics. just bumpin this TTT for the night crew...


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 4 2007, 03:04 PM~9372546
> *Looks Good Homie!  :0
> I gotta get my ass in gear and start working on mines again.  :biggrin:
> *


Same here, but kind of hard with this messed up weather. Cant paint for shit :angry:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

quit makin up excuses to not build :uh: 

i paint all the time in the winter right on my back porch. as long as you dont let snow get on it its fine. paint it outside and bring it in the house right away


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Dec 5 2007, 07:45 PM~9384582
> *Same here, but kind of hard with this messed up weather. Cant paint for shit :angry:
> *


LOL...I hear you bro...60 mph wind is crazy...

I was able to paint some parts from the 41 yesterday, but I had to pull my car out of the garage and close the door. Good thing I finished it before the rain came. :happysad:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 5 2007, 07:53 PM~9384674
> *quit makin up excuses to not build :uh:
> 
> i paint all the time in the winter right on my back porch. as long as you dont let snow get on it its fine. paint it outside and bring it in the house right away
> *


Try painting with 60 mph wind homie. This is strange weather for Hawaii but it should clear up by this weekend.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 5 2007, 10:56 PM~9384709
> *Try painting with 60 mph wind homie.  This is strange weather for Hawaii but it should clear up by this weekend.
> *


ah ya, i forgot some of yous are in hawaii. im used to this shitty cold snow :uh: dunno about 60mph winds but i know ive painted on some pretty windy days,sucks when a freshly painted piece blows off onto the ground though :angry: so now i know to paint one part at a time


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 5 2007, 05:53 PM~9384674
> *quit makin up excuses to not build :uh:
> 
> i paint all the time in the winter right on my back porch. as long as you dont let snow get on it its fine. paint it outside and bring it in the house right away
> *


don't get me started little homie..... :angry:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's some updates! :cheesy: 

Finished up most of the BMF, I'll try to finish up the interior tomorrow and shoot the Clear Coat this weekend...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin good TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin damn good homie!!! i gotta see this fukker in person  




> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 5 2007, 09:10 PM~9386322
> *Here's some updates!  :cheesy:
> 
> Finished up most of the BMF, I'll try to finish up the interior tomorrow and shoot the Clear Coat this weekend...
> ...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 5 2007, 11:14 PM~9386347
> *lookin damn good homie!!! i gotta see this fukker in person
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

is it hard to do BMF i haven't tried that yet but i want to.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

TIME MACHINE THAT IS ONE BAD-ASS TRUCK BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! got the final coat of primmer on the nomad today, so building the engine and lookin over the interior today, and going to have some base on the body tomorrow!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

modletech do you use can primer or spraygun primer???


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

can primer bro!! mini, told me along time ago to try plasti-coats t-235 sandable primer!! i get it at walley world, and sence i tred it i dont use anything else!! i can use any type of paint and holds it done just fine!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides look real damn good TIME and MODELTECH :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

when are we gonna see all the builds in one topic :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DON'T KNOW IF I'M GONNA BE ABLE TO FINISH THIS ONE BY THE END OF THIS MONTH BUT I'M GONNA TRY :biggrin: 
FILLED IN THE DOOR JAMS AND AND MADE MY SIDE PANALS.STILL TWEEKING THE DOOR HINGES


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

HA,HA VERY NICE 408!!! I WILL GET THOSE PICS FOR YA BRO!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

the base silver is on as well as the interior tub moulded to the frame!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin good homies


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks spike!! well got some color on her, just need to spray some pearl white on the roof and some of the interior yet!! keep in mind there is no clear on this yet!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

looks good


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 for no clear that shits shinny as hell lol. i gotta get me a nomad


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks good Homie...That color combo is tight!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

hey homies im out the paint aint come out right ,and i got pist and threw it up aginst the wall so its now a 1940 diffrent pieces ,sorry guys


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 7 2007, 02:16 PM~9398441
> *thanks spike!! well got some color on her, just need to spray some pearl white on the roof and some of the interior yet!! keep in mind there is no clear on this yet!!
> 
> 
> ...


THE WAGON IS LOOKING GOOD BRO.. WHAT COLOR IS THAT...?


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 7 2007, 06:48 PM~9400356
> *THE WAGON IS LOOKING GOOD BRO.. WHAT COLOR IS THAT...?
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 7 2007, 08:55 AM~9396203
> *DON'T KNOW IF I'M GONNA BE ABLE TO FINISH THIS ONE BY THE END OF THIS MONTH BUT I'M GONNA TRY :biggrin:
> FILLED IN THE DOOR JAMS AND AND MADE MY SIDE PANALS.STILL TWEEKING THE DOOR HINGES
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD SMILEY. KEEP UP THE WORK.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 7 2007, 07:48 PM~9400356
> *THE WAGON IS LOOKING GOOD BRO.. WHAT COLOR IS THAT...?
> *



thanks bro!! its plasticoats blue metalizer of hok silver base!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 7 2007, 03:44 PM~9400338
> *hey homies im out the paint aint come out right ,and i got pist and threw it up aginst the wall so its now a 1940 diffrent pieces ,sorry guys
> *


*PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN*


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn every1s builds r lookin good. i need to get crackin on mine. i keep puttin it off b/c im tryin to figure out a way to lower the bed a little bit :ugh:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

modeltech that is clean..


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 7 2007, 11:04 PM~9401266
> *PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN
> 
> 
> *


sorry no pics threw it away bout four hours ago ,i didnt wanna see that bitch


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

painting the roof this afternoon!! then foil and clear!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 7 2007, 09:55 AM~9396203
> *DON'T KNOW IF I'M GONNA BE ABLE TO FINISH THIS ONE BY THE END OF THIS MONTH BUT I'M GONNA TRY :biggrin:
> FILLED IN THE DOOR JAMS AND AND MADE MY SIDE PANALS.STILL TWEEKING THE DOOR HINGES
> 
> ...


time to pull my burbans out of storage. :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok roof is painted snow white pearl!! i know its hard to see in the pic, but with some clear on it it should pop!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

that nomads look real good


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

very nice builds.......everyone


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

I finally found the time to shoot some clear...Still need to color sand & buff. I should be able to wrap this up by this weekend.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

very nice time machine!!! clean!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 11 2007, 06:11 AM~9424392
> *very nice time machine!!! clean!!!
> *


 oohh i like that shit , all good TIME :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

paint is done. I will only sand and buff a couple of spots.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin hella good ray :cheesy:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech+Dec 11 2007, 05:11 AM~9424392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, here it is...I'm done! My First Build Off! :biggrin: 

I had a lot of fun building this. This also the first I've ever tried building a bomb and truck.


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 12 2007, 03:55 AM~9433171
> *Well, here it is...I'm done!  My First Build Off!  :biggrin:
> 
> I had a lot of fun building this.  This also the first I've ever tried building a bomb and truck.
> ...


are those cut revell wheels


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*all the rides are coming out clean* :thumbsup: 

*well i finally got my Kolor* :biggrin: 

*BRANDYWINE*

















ALSO BROUGHT THE INTERIOT TUB TO WORK ON AT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Dec 12 2007, 03:50 AM~9433271
> *are those cut revell wheels
> *


Made the rimz...  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=242360&hl=


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i've been tellin u for a long time bombs are the best...  now u gotta build that 1950 pickup  




> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 11 2007, 11:55 PM~9433171
> *Well, here it is...I'm done!  My First Build Off!  :biggrin:
> 
> I had a lot of fun building this.  This also the first I've ever tried building a bomb and truck.
> ...


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice Will! :thumbsup: Finally had time to lay paint down, need to clear tomorrow to windy. Will post pics as everything dries.... AuRyTe, Gonz


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Dec 13 2007, 08:55 PM~9449875
> *Nice Will!  :thumbsup: Finally had time to lay paint down, need to clear tomorrow to windy. Will post pics as everything dries.... AuRyTe, Gonz
> *


Sounds good! Can't wait. Yup it can get pretty windy at your place.


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

what color is dat wer can i get :biggrin: it


> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 11 2007, 01:57 AM~9423731
> *I finally found the time to shoot some clear...Still need to color sand & buff.  I should be able to wrap this up by this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 10 2007, 01:13 PM~9418982
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE REMINDS ME OF GRAPES OF WRATH


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 12 2007, 05:55 AM~9433171
> *Well, here it is...I'm done!  My First Build Off!  :biggrin:
> 
> I had a lot of fun building this.  This also the first I've ever tried building a bomb and truck.
> ...


That Truck is Sick...Very nice man.,...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i been slacking as usual starting new builds and weather been like crap for paint lately but today lookin good.... windy but good.... glued the trunk hinges on and gonna spray the trunk lid and hood today....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looking good rollin


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Dont think I'll finish this project. Weather sucks (windy/rainy), dont have time. Finally got around to spraying the clear, blew the fuckin truck to the floor :tears:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Dec 17 2007, 06:01 PM~9473391
> *Dont think I'll finish this project. Weather sucks (windy/rainy), dont have time. Finally got around to spraying the clear, blew the fuckin truck to the floor :tears:
> *


 :werd: thats why i haven't painted shit lately.....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Dec 17 2007, 09:01 PM~9473391
> *Dont think I'll finish this project. Weather sucks (windy/rainy), dont have time. Finally got around to spraying the clear, blew the fuckin truck to the floor :tears:
> *


that shit gotta suck, sorry to hear about the mishap bro


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the rides lookin good ROLLIN :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

top up or down. whay do you think?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

TOPLESS IS ALWAYS GOOD BRO :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 14 2007, 02:30 PM~9454730
> *what color is dat wer can i get  :biggrin: it
> *


It's Testors Copper & Model Master Sand...I airbrushed it on. Any Hobby Store should carry it.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Dec 17 2007, 10:02 PM~9474562
> *top up or down. whay do you think?
> 
> 
> ...


I like the top down. Either way it looks good.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Dec 17 2007, 08:01 PM~9473391
> *Dont think I'll finish this project. Weather sucks (windy/rainy), dont have time. Finally got around to spraying the clear, blew the fuckin truck to the floor :tears:
> *


Damn..that sucks bro...You can still finish it. 

You werk better under pressure. :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

heres a trokita i put together give or take 10 years ago, my ex dropped it and after that i put it away till today. goin to try to bring it back to life. hood is missing so is the fogs and rear bumper guards and the fender guide. thought u guys might like to check it out. btw u guys buildin some nice azz bombs here.


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

put it back together


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

thats a bad ass ranfla there........ :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CLEAN ASS TROKITA HOMIE


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

THANKS GUYS, I HAVE A 55 NOMAD I DID AROUND THE SAME TIME, GOTTA HUNT IT DOWN AND I'LL POST SOME PICS ALSO


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.  
GET THAT TROKE BACK TOGETHER AND MAYBE IT WILL GET YOUR BUILDING BUG BACK. 
GOOD LUCK.

MR BIGGS.


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 18 2007, 09:57 PM~9481819
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.
> GET THAT TROKE BACK TOGETHER AND MAYBE IT WILL GET  YOUR BUILDING BUG BACK.
> GOOD LUCK.
> ...



AND IT DID! WHIPPED OUT A 51 CHEVY HARD TOP THATS BEEN STASHED AWAY FOR THE LONGEST AND PRIMED AND PAINTED IT TODAY


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT'S A GOOD KIT, TO MAKE A GOOD COMEBACK. GOOD LUCK ON YOUR BUILD HOMIE...


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

THANKS MAN. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Dec 18 2007, 11:20 PM~9481975
> *THANKS MAN.  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


N/P HOMIE. 
IF YOU EVER NEED ANY MODEL PART'S CHECK OUT BETOSCUSTOMS HE'S A GOOD HOMIE FOR THE HOOK UP, AND HE LIVE'S OUT THERE IN YOU KNECK OF THE WOOD'S...


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

OH COOL RIGHT ON?

I'M GUESSIN THE WEB SITE IS WWW.BETOSCUSTOMS.COM ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

NOPE.
WWW.BETOSCUSTOMDESIGNS.COM


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

heres where im at. so close yet so far away. started to try to figure out how to lower it 9 days ago when the power knocked my power out and my office is really dark with no electric so i havent been able to touch it since. just got my power back on today and im chompin at the bit to work on it....

mock up










bed floor. pics do it no justice. it looks like real wood...



















frame and motor


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

rides are looking killer homies keepem coming :thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

well im almost done. just a few more small things to do.....
















































heres a better pic of the woodgrain.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: everyone doin killer work in this buildoff....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 12 2007, 10:21 AM~9434153
> *all the rides are coming out clean :thumbsup:
> 
> well i finally got my Kolor  :biggrin:
> ...


thats some nice brandwine homie and thanks for the hook up bro


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

mines finished. my dad took sum pro pics of it tonight. if he doesnt email them to me tomorrow then ill take sum pics to post myself....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ok here they r. just need to take undercarriage pics. and b4 the hate starts, i know it needs a back license plate but first i gotta figure out how to downsize it to print..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

THAT IS A NICE TRUCK , I WIL REFRAIN FROM THE USE OF SMILIES , AS IT PISSES OFF THE MODS HERE. BUT IT IS REAL NICE.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 25 2007, 09:19 PM~9530803
> *THAT IS A NICE TRUCK , I WIL REFRAIN FROM THE USE OF SMILIES , AS IT PISSES OFF THE MODS HERE. BUT IT IS REAL NICE.
> *


thanx bro... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:nicoderm: tight truck homie.... i got couple days off.... i'll try to finish up my 53....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i wish the pics woulda came out bigger. i dont get y theyre comin out so small. my photobucket is set to 640x480...... :dunno:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Lookin Good Southside!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Been real busy... I should have everything assembled on Saturday!!!










Micro Flakes in the paint


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Dec 27 2007, 09:08 PM~9545880
> *Been real busy... I should have everything assembled on Saturday!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Westempire doin the damn thing homie SS Grovin looks clean bro I should have mine done by the weekend hopefully


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

damn! this car is gonna be sexy!
















































































[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

hell yeah baddass color!!!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Dec 28 2007, 03:56 AM~9549210
> *hell yeah baddass color!!!
> *


X2..............paint looks like it came out really nice and shinny


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Thanks Homiez for all your cool comments :biggrin: ... here is a little more progress. I should have everything finished up tomorrow!!!














































Test fit the body on the frame!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

I LIKE THAT!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Dec 28 2007, 07:33 PM~9554970
> *Test fit the body on the frame!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS TIGHT HOMIE  


DROP THAT SHIT FROM THE BACK IT WILL LOOK BETTER AD SOME SKIRTS TO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 28 2007, 10:19 PM~9556626
> *LOOKS TIGHT HOMIE
> DROP THAT SHIT FROM THE BACK IT WILL LOOK BETTER AD SOME SKIRTS TO HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


x-2..... slamm that shit.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

NOO DONT SLAM IT!

too many rides already slammed


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 28 2007, 10:26 PM~9556667
> *NOO DONT SLAM IT!
> 
> too many rides already slammed
> *


 :twak:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Thanks again homiez... Here are a few more progress pics. I'll have the final shots tomorrow!!!




























Front Cylinders & Hard Lines


















Double Whammy & Hard Lines









Added those skirts









SNEEK PEEK  









All finished up... Just need to add the bumpers. I'll take the final shots tomorrow!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

looks good bro keep it up


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

All the rides are looking sick......I haven't seen any of Mini's in quite a while......


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 30 2007, 11:36 AM~9564865
> *All the rides are looking sick......I haven't seen any of Mini's in quite a while......
> *




cause its got a new owner!!! :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Finally Done!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks good :thumbsup: i like the color


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badass homie looks clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

nice SD good job


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok I finished mine 









































Not the best pics  will take some new ones in the sun


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Both rides are sick.....everyone has finished up to do a good job.....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

that drop top merc looks sweet. i like the old skool caddy taillights


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 30 2007, 07:20 PM~9568127
> *that drop top merc looks sweet. i like the old skool caddy taillights
> *


Those tailights come with the Merc....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

really? i wanna get that kit but of course walmart doesnt carry it anymore :angry: 

does it come with a trophy to? i remember seeing one on the box


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Thanks Homiez!!!

ElRafa lovin that Merc :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 30 2007, 07:30 PM~9568206
> *really? i wanna get that kit but of course walmart doesnt carry it anymore :angry:
> 
> does it come with a trophy to? i remember seeing one on the box
> *


Yeah homie both things come with the kit I see this kit everywhere I go. Thanks for the props homies


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice panel. I'm almost done w/mine (about 98%). Hopefully the weather is nice tomorrow so I can take some outdoor shots to show the true color..... Gonz


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Dec 30 2007, 07:39 PM~9568298
> *Thanks Homiez!!!
> 
> ElRafa lovin that Merc  :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias homie


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

Well, it's about 12:50am and I just finally finished mine. I didn't think I would, but I guess motivation was on my side tonight. I will post pics later this morning.
Right now it's time for bed, LOL


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice werk guys... Love the color on the Merc & Panel. :0


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Dec 30 2007, 07:25 PM~9568663
> *Nice panel. I'm almost  done w/mine (about 98%). Hopefully the weather is nice tomorrow so I can take some outdoor shots to show the true color..... Gonz
> *



Can't wait to see the outside pics. Like I said, you werk best under pressure. :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Well here are my official two entries. The mods included in the 55 vert are opened trunk and doors. Color is a platnum pearl and black. Undies have alclad chrome and trunk has a chrome jackstand and tools. Hope you like and Happy New Years to all from my family and I.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

NNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*EVERYONE'S RIDES IS COMING OUT CLEAN* :thumbsup:

but it doesn't look like i'm gonna finish this one in time. i only got the color on it right now still need to clear it, finish the interior, motor and suspension. I will finish this one thought for the NNL in MARCH :biggrin: . 

*HERE'S WERE I'M AT: * sorry i know some pics are blurry


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Very Niceee homie... The color combo is perfect!


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

Finally, here's my pics. It didn't come out too bad. I was hoping for something better, but it has been a long time. 
I want to thank everyone for the motivation. There's some nice stuff in here. Good job to everyone. I'll continue to build now.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Some damn nice work going on in here!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

That still came out pretty sweet royal!!! Aside from the orange peel you did a great job!!!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 31 2007, 11:38 AM~9572691
> *
> 
> Very Niceee homie...  The color combo is perfect!
> *


X2 i MIGHT keep mine and build it now....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badass homies


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

well looks like the build of is over an has been for almost 3 hours now. So i would like to see the everyones projects finished. KEEP IT UP!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Got the trokita done, but didn't have time to take pics (work 10hr shift, came home to bbq). Will post pics hopefully tomorrow.... Everyones ride came out NICE!!!!! Gonz


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jan 1 2008, 04:00 AM~9579232
> *Got the trokita done, but didn't have time to take pics (work 10hr shift, came home to bbq). Will post pics hopefully tomorrow.... Everyones ride came out NICE!!!!! Gonz
> *


Seen your Trokita Gonz :0 ...a lot of nice mods. :thumbsup:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 1 2008, 05:37 PM~9582083
> *Seen your Trokita Gonz :0  ...a lot of nice mods.  :thumbsup:
> *


Need to get it into Timeless garage for a professional photo shoot! :cheesy: Posted some pics in the finish Bomb b/o.... Gonz


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 12 2007, 07:50 PM~9213107
> *HERES MY TROKITA :biggrin: SHE'S STILL RUFF  STILL GOTTA COLOR SAND & RE-KANDY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS FAR AS I GOT...UNFORTUNALY WHEN I WAS BUILDING THIS BOMB TRUCK MY FAMILY SUFFERED A TRAGIC LOSS........I WILL GET IT DONE SOONER OR LATER........EVERYONE CARS & TRUCKS CAME OUT HELLA TIGHT  GOOD JOB HOMIES!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 1 2008, 07:33 PM~9583027
> *THIS IS FAR AS I GOT...UNFORTUNALY WHEN I WAS BUILDING THIS BOMB TRUCK MY FAMILY SUFFERED A TRAGIC LOSS........I WILL GET IT DONE SOONER OR LATER........EVERYONE CARS & TRUCKS CAME OUT HELLA TIGHT  GOOD JOB HOMIES!
> *




you got my addy if you don't want to finish it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jan 1 2008, 05:59 PM~9582720
> *Need to get it into Timeless garage for a professional photo shoot! :cheesy: Posted some pics in the finish Bomb b/o.... Gonz
> *


Anytime homie...Your truck looks a lot better in person... MCBA Hawaii will be putting it down at the Hawaii model show in March. :0 

I know you picked up more detail goodies for the motor.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

alot of nice bombs


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*I'm just bumpin' this thread for the reason of ....

Alot of good homies use to be around here ...... Fun times ............ *


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Mayb even start up another bomb build off?!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *I'm just bumpin' this thread for the reason of ....
> 
> Alot of good homies use to be around here ...... Fun times ............ *


I feel u homie but my opinion there still are plenty of cool an great builders on here still all them other fools are the past looking foward to the new good builders an d old ones dat stayd down an still post up they work just my opinion homie


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

There still around...specially when u see 80 guests and 10 members viewing


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

COAST2COAST said:


> There still around...specially when u see 80 guests and 10 members viewing


:facepalm: :drama:
[h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h]There are currently 66 users browsing this forum. (4 members & 62 guests


bigdogg323 
Met8to 
COAST2COAST 
Lowmodelr


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*I think they still come around. Hell, despite all of the b.s., this is still one of the most laid-back sites around. I moderate at another model forum but I come here more than anyplace else. Except Facebook. I go there because I like to keep a sense of what's going on all over the hobby and I'm cool with builders all over the world since I don't just build lowriders. If you're out there, drop your egos and come share a build or two.*


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> *I think they still come around. Hell, despite all of the b.s., this is still one of the most laid-back sites around. I moderate at another model forum but I come here more than anyplace else. Except Facebook. I go there because I like to keep a sense of what's going on all over the hobby and I'm cool with builders all over the world since I don't just build lowriders. If you're out there, drop your egos and come share a build or two.*


X2...:thumbsup:


----------

